#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  De koran over de Wudu......

## Joesoef

The Purpose of Wudu

(Ablution)

By : A. Muhammad


"O you who believe, when you observe the Contact Prayers (Salat) you shall wash your faces, wash your arms to the elbows, wipe your heads and wash your feet to the ankles." 5:6

This is the ablution that God has decreed for the believers in the Quran. It consist of four simple steps: 

1- Wash the face 

2- Wash the arms to the elbows 

3- Wipe the head 

4- Wash the feet to the ankles. 

But is this the ablution that is performed by 99% of Muslims today? No it is not !

In spite of this very clear command in the Quran, the majority of Muslims today perform their ablution in a different way. The ablution they perform is taken from the 'Sunna', they believe that it was the way the prophet did his ablution. To the four steps prescribed in the Quran they add washing the hands to the wrists, the mouth, the nose (nostrils), the ears, and the neck.

They argue that since 'Al-Nazafah min al-Imaan' or (cleanliness is a component of a good faith), as the hadith says, then the more clean one is before the Salat the better. These additional steps to the command given by God in the Quran raise the following questions:

1- Is it conceivable that the prophet whom we are told in the Quran was a 'fine example' for the believers, and who was blessed with receiving the Quran, has in fact disregarded the Quranic ablution and followed a different one? 

2- Is the ablution prescribed to us by God inadequate? Has the prophet in fact devised a better and cleaner method of ablution?

3- All this ultimately leads to the crucial question; is physical cleanliness the purpose and aim of ablution after all?


The only answer to the first and second questions must be the negative. The prophet could never have devised or followed a different format for ablution than what God gave him in the Quran. 

As to the third question one must pose and reflect on the following thoughts:

If the purpose of ablution was in fact cleanliness why did God not command us to wash under our arms (arm pits), or better still to bath? Surely one's arm pits is more in need of washing than ones's face! If the purpose of ablution was cleanliness why did God say "wipe your heads" and not 'wash your heads'? Surely, wiping the head does not properly clean it! 

The obvious and rational answer to these questions is that the purpose of ablution cannot be primarily for physical cleanliness. Ablution is nothing more than a simple command from God to test our obedience. Are we going to obey God in four simple steps or will the devil dupe us into changing God's command? This test is in fact identical to the test given to Adam and Eve with regards to the forbidden tree. Why did God place the forbidden tree among all the others and warn Adam not to eat its fruit? Obviously there was nothing wrong with the fruit of the tree because when Adam and Eve ate its fruit no physical harm befell them, however Adam and Eve failed in the simplest of tests. The devil tricked them exactly in the same way he is tricking millions of Muslims today into disobeying the simplest of God's commands! 

Satan's tricks are always the same, God Almighty has warned us that the devil will entice us with lies and illusions. In the case of Adam, the devil tricked him into believing that the fruit of the forbidden tree is better than the others saying: 

"O Adam let me show you the tree of eternity and unending kingship" 20:120

Similarly, in the case of ablution the devil has enticed the millions into believing that there is a better way than the one prescribed by God! To make it more convincing, he has tricked us into believing that the prophet followed the 'improved ablution'! In reality the prophet is innocent of all these fabricated lies ascribed to him. There is no doubt whatsoever that the prophet must have followed God's commands of the Quran and nothing else. 

If cleanliness was the issue exploited by Satan to instil his poison, we find that God has given us sufficient indications in the Quran to confirm that ablution is merely a test of obedience and not a matter of cleanliness, they are: 

First: The parts of the body addressed in the Quranic ablution (5:6) are not the parts of the body that need cleansing the most (under the arm pits and genitals need more cleansing). 

Second: Why did God command us to wash the faces, arms and feet but only wipe the heads? Since wiping the head does not really clean it, it must be taken as another indication from God to confirm that physical cleanliness is not the main issue, and that obeying God's simple commands is the real issue and test. 

Third: The third confirmation is found in the following verse:

" if you are ill or travelling, or you had urinary or fecal-related excretion, or physically contacted the women, and you cannot find water, you shall observe 'Tayammum' (dry ablution), by touching clean dry soil, then wiping your faces and hands therewith." 4:43 

The very important remark here is that he who has just been to the toilet or he who has just had sex with his wife really needs to wash his genitals and not his face and hands! However, and in the absence of water, the command from God is to wipe the face and the hands in dry ablution (which obviously will not clean the genitals). Once again this confirms that the whole issue of ablution is not one of physical cleanliness, but simply a test of obedience.

Sadly, this is the route taken by millions of Muslims throughout the world. Not only do they add their own regulations to God's simple commands, but they also add the most ridiculous conditions possible. Some will tell you that if the water slides from your elbow to your wrist that your ablution is void, and that the correct method is for the water to slide in the opposite direction, and some will say all sorts of other equally ridiculous arguments!

God tells us in the Quran two pieces of knowledge that come to mind in connection to the issue of ablution and the arguments of such people:

1- God has created us all, and thus he knows us perfectly well. God knows that no matter how simple His commands may be, yet the human being will always argue unnecessarily .. 

"We have cited in this Quran every kind of example, but the human being is the most argumentative creature."18:54

2- Note also the story of the people of Israel when they were commanded to sacrifice a heifer (young cow), but they went on dithering and demanding all sorts of unnecessary clarifications, when the command was very simple for them to execute (see Sura 2, verses 67-74) 


Finally, we must also mention the word 'taharah' (purification) and its connection to the subject of ablution. Does 'taharah' mean physical cleanliness as many Muslims believe or does it have a different meaning? 

Let us read some of the Quranic verses that speaks of 'taharah':

1- "The angels said, "O Mary, GOD has chosen you and 'tahharik' (purified you). He has chosen you from all the women."3:42

It is obvious here that God did not take Mary and physically clean her! The word 'tahharik' used here is related to spiritual purity. 

2- "Take from their money a charity to 'tuttaherahum' (purify them) and sanctify them." 9:103

Once again it is clear that this (command which is directed to the messenger), is to take a donation to charity from the believers so as to purify them spiritually (and not to clean them physically).

3- "God does not wish to 'yotahir qulubahum' (purify their hearts). They have incurred humiliation in this world, and in the Hereafter, they will suffer a terrible retribution." 5:41

Once again, the meaning here is of spiritual cleansing and not the physical cleansing of the heart. 

The Quran stresses that the concept of 'taharah' (spiritual purity) is attained through worshipping God and submitting to His commands and to His Will .. and not through scrubbing away at our limbs!

Through our obedience to God and His law (the command in 5:6 is one example) and without arguing, amending and altering His commands, we would indeed attain the 'taharah' (spiritual purity) that moves us closer to our God and our Creator.

----------


## Ridouan

The Purpose of Wudu

(Ablution)

By : A. Muhammad

******
Bismillah Ira7mannie Ra7iem inna salatu wa salam 3ala ashraffiel mursalien ama ba3d,


"O you who believe, when you observe the Contact Prayers (Salat) you shall wash your faces, wash your arms to the elbows, wipe your heads and wash your feet to the ankles." 5:6

This is the ablution that God has decreed for the believers in the Quran. It consist of four simple steps: 

1- Wash the face 

2- Wash the arms to the elbows 

3- Wipe the head 

4- Wash the feet to the ankles. 

But is this the ablution that is performed by 99% of Muslims 
today? No it is not !

******
Nee, het zit er wel bij in...Maar er zijn extra stappen bij...

In spite of this very clear command in the Quran, the majority of Muslims today perform their ablution in a different way. The ablution they perform is taken from the 'Sunna', they believe that it was the way the prophet did his ablution. To the four steps prescribed in the Quran they add washing the hands to the wrists, the mouth, the nose (nostrils), the ears, 

********
Juist, de Profeet asws praktizeerde het gebod van Allah swt zo.

and the neck.

*****
Ik weet niet of hier bewijs voor is, zo ver ik weet niet......

They argue that since 'Al-Nazafah min al-Imaan' or (cleanliness is a component of a good faith), as the hadith says, then the more clean one is before the Salat the better. These additional steps to the command given by God in the Quran raise the following questions:

1- Is it conceivable that the prophet whom we are told in the Quran was a 'fine example' for the believers, and who was blessed with receiving the Quran, has in fact disregarded the Quranic ablution and followed a different one? 

*****
Is niet zo, het gebod werd door onze Profeet asws gepraktizeerd, bijv. wordt er gezegd dat men na de staat van onreinheid een bad moet nemen. We kunnen dit op verschillende manieren doen. De profeet asws legde de verzen en geboden uit aan zijn metgezellen r.a.

2- Is the ablution prescribed to us by God inadequate? Has the prophet in fact devised a better and cleaner method of ablution?

******
Nee, de Profeet asws heeft de Koran EN DE WIJSHEID gekregen van Allah swt, in tegenstelling tot ons. Daarom kon hij asws ons ook de wijsheid uitleggen en laten zien hij wij de geboden moesten praktizeren.

Bewijzen:

2.129 Heer, doe onder hen een boodschapper opstaan, die hun Uw tekenen zal verkondigen en hun het Boek en de Wijsheid zal verklaren en hen zal louteren. Voorzeker, Gij zijt de Almachtige, de Alwijze. 

2.151 Omdat Wij uit uw midden een boodschapper hebben gezonden, die u Onze tekenen verkondigt, u zuivert, u het Boek en de Wijsheid onderwijst en u leert, hetgeen gij niet wist. 

3- All this ultimately leads to the crucial question; is physical cleanliness the purpose and aim of ablution after all?

*****
Zowel geestelijk als lichamelijk, reinheid gaat ziekten tegen...

The only answer to the first and second questions must be the negative. The prophet could never have devised or followed a different format for ablution than what God gave him in the Quran. 

*****
Zeggen wij ook niet, de verplichte onderdelen staan in de Koran en hij asws had de wijsheid van Allah swt gekregen om ons de verzen uit te leggen en te praktizeren.

As to the third question one must pose and reflect on the following thoughts:

If the purpose of ablution was in fact cleanliness why did God not command us to wash under our arms (arm pits), or better still to bath? Surely one's arm pits is more in need of washing than ones's face! If the purpose of ablution was cleanliness why did God say "wipe your heads" and not 'wash your heads'? Surely, wiping the head does not properly clean it! 

******
Reinheid is het fundement van godsdienst, na rituele onreinheid is het wel een verplichting om het hoofd grondig te wassen. Bijv. na menstruatie,zaadlozing, geboorte van een kind.

The obvious and rational answer to these questions is that the purpose of ablution cannot be primarily for physical cleanliness. Ablution is nothing more than a simple command from God to test our obedience. Are we going to obey God in four simple steps or will the devil dupe us into changing God's command? This test is in fact identical to the test given to Adam and Eve with regards to the forbidden tree. Why did God place the forbidden tree among all the others and warn Adam not to eat its fruit? Obviously there was nothing wrong with the fruit of the tree because when Adam and Eve ate its fruit no physical harm befell them, however Adam and Eve failed in the simplest of tests. The devil tricked them exactly in the same way he is tricking millions of Muslims today into disobeying the simplest of God's commands! 

*****
Nogmaals we zijn Allah swt niet ongehoorzaam, de stappen zitten ook bij onze wudu in.

Satan's tricks are always the same, God Almighty has warned us that the devil will entice us with lies and illusions. In the case of Adam, the devil tricked him into believing that the fruit of the forbidden tree is better than the others saying: 

"O Adam let me show you the tree of eternity and unending kingship" 20:120

*****
Wij stellen dat de Profeet asws een lopende Koran was, dat hij verzen het beste kon uitleggen en dat Jibriel as hem onderwees. Zo ook met wudu.

Similarly, in the case of ablution the devil has enticed the millions into believing that there is a better way than the one prescribed by God! To make it more convincing, he has tricked us into believing that the prophet followed the 'improved ablution'! In reality the prophet is innocent of all these fabricated lies ascribed to him. There is no doubt whatsoever that the prophet must have followed God's commands of the Quran and nothing else. 

*****
Hij asws mocht de wijsheid toch uitleggen ? Is toch het voorbeeld voor ons ? We moeten toch nemen wat hij geeft en wegblijven van wat hij ontzegd ? Etc.

If cleanliness was the issue exploited by Satan to instil his poison, we find that God has given us sufficient indications in the Quran to confirm that ablution is merely a test of obedience and not a matter of cleanliness, they are: 

****
Okee

First: The parts of the body addressed in the Quranic ablution (5:6) are not the parts of the body that need cleansing the most (under the arm pits and genitals need more cleansing). 

******
Dat is gezeur en gelieg, allereerst moet men de genitals en anus ook reinigen na ELK toilet bezoek. Ten tweede wat wordt onder onreinheid verstaan in de islam ? Ik kom daar straks op met mn vraag, wat de wudu allemaal verbreekt.

Second: Why did God command us to wash the faces, arms and feet but only wipe the heads? Since wiping the head does not really clean it, it must be taken as another indication from God to confirm that physical cleanliness is not the main issue, and that obeying God's simple commands is the real issue and test. 

*******
Okee, zijn haren vies ten alle tijden ? Verfrist de wudu niet ? Is het niet medisch bewezen dat bv. vaak wassen pukkels tegen gaat ? En infecties ? Het is sunna om voor aanvang van elk gebed wudu te doen en waar de schrijver de fout ingaat, je wast alles waarmee je handelingen verricht, ipv de oksels...Zweet is in de islam NIET onrein !!!! 

Third: The third confirmation is found in the following verse:

" if you are ill or travelling, or you had urinary or fecal-related excretion, or physically contacted the women, and you cannot find water, you shall observe 'Tayammum' (dry ablution), by touching clean dry soil, then wiping your faces and hands therewith." 4:43 

The very important remark here is that he who has just been to the toilet or he who has just had sex with his wife really needs to wash his genitals and not his face and hands! 

*******
Allereerst de hele aya:

43. O, gij die gelooft, komt niet tot het gebed als gij bedwelmd zijt; totdat gij weet wat gij zegt, noch, wanneer gii onrein zijt tot gij u hebt gebaad, tenzij gij onderweg zijt. En indien gij ziek zijt, of op reis, of een uwer van de afzondering komt, of gij hebt vrouwen aangeraakt en gij vindt geen water, neemt dan uw toevlucht tot zuivere aarde en veegt er uw gezicht en handen mee af. Waarlijk, Allah is Inschikkelijk, Vergevensgezind.  

Als er water is dan moet men zich ook wassen van top tot teen.......Dit bij de grote onreinhei: zaadlozing, menstruatie en na de geboorte van een kind. En men moet zn geslachtsdelen reinigen na toilet bezoek met water als het kan.Lees het vers maar....maar als men geen water vindt, reinigt men de geslachtsdelen met bijv. stenen, papier ( in marokko en boom hahahahahah )..etc. Het staat er duidelijk in. Je moet rein zijn voor het gebed, maar de Schepper swt van de Hemelen en de Aarde is Barmhartig, daarom volstaat bij GEEN WATER, de rituele uitvoering.

However, and in the absence of water, the command from God is to wipe the face and the hands in dry ablution (which obviously will not clean the genitals). Once again this confirms that the whole issue of ablution is not one of physical cleanliness, but simply a test of obedience.

*******
De schrijver praat over de sunna, maar weet er niets van. Wat een onrein persoon. Zoals ik al zei, dient men zich te reinigen na toilet bezoek. Is er geen water, dan de alternatieven: stenen etc. Barmhartigheid van onze Schepper swt. De vergelijking is stupide en zielig....Zo zie je maar hoe belangrijk de sunna is.

----------


## Ridouan

Sadly, this is the route taken by millions of Muslims throughout the world. Not only do they add their own regulations to God's simple commands, but they also add the most ridiculous conditions possible.

*****
Zegt de schrijver de zich niet reinigd na toilet bezoek bij afwezigheid van water....

Some will tell you that if the water slides from your elbow to your wrist that your ablution is void, and that the correct method is for the water to slide in the opposite direction, and some will say all sorts of other equally ridiculous arguments!

*****
Ik heb al eerder aangegeven dat dit soort mensen niet serieus genomen dient te worden.

God tells us in the Quran two pieces of knowledge that come to mind in connection to the issue of ablution and the arguments of such people:

1- God has created us all, and thus he knows us perfectly well. God knows that no matter how simple His commands may be, yet the human being will always argue unnecessarily .. 

"We have cited in this Quran every kind of example, but the human being is the most argumentative creature."18:54

*****
Zeker de profeet asws zn voorbeeld wordt ook genoemd en er wordt geen gebruik van gemaakt.

2- Note also the story of the people of Israel when they were commanded to sacrifice a heifer (young cow), but they went on dithering and demanding all sorts of unnecessary clarifications, when the command was very simple for them to execute (see Sura 2, verses 67-74) 

******
Is zo, de schrijver gaat verzen zonder kennis interpreteren en denkt het beter te weten dan degene die kwam om het Boek en de Wijsheid te onderwijzen. Habbibuna Mo7ammed asws.

Finally, we must also mention the word 'taharah' (purification) and its connection to the subject of ablution. Does 'taharah' mean physical cleanliness as many Muslims believe or does it have a different meaning? 

Let us read some of the Quranic verses that speaks of 'taharah':

1- "The angels said, "O Mary, GOD has chosen you and 'tahharik' (purified you). He has chosen you from all the women."3:42

It is obvious here that God did not take Mary and physically clean her! The word 'tahharik' used here is related to spiritual purity. 

*****
De moslim is van nature rein; dan heb de de speciale staat van reinheid voor het gebed en bijv. tawaf. Die voorgeschreven is. En de grote rituele onreinheid; oa. na een zaadlozing ( sperma is NIET ONREIN anders waren wij het ook ), menstruatie, geboorte van een kind. Dan nog hetgeen de reinheid verbreekt ( kleine onreinheid ): de stoelgang, een wind etc.

2- "Take from their money a charity to 'tuttaherahum' (purify them) and sanctify them." 9:103

Once again it is clear that this (command which is directed to the messenger), is to take a donation to charity from the believers so as to purify them spiritually (and not to clean them physically).

*****
Is zo, daarom is wudu zowel lichamelijke- als spirituele reiniging. Lichamelijk: de voorgeschreven manier, de wil het voor Allah swt te doen ( Zijn swt gebod na te leven ) en de stappen. Lichamelijk 
de verfrissende werking.

3- "God does not wish to 'yotahir qulubahum' (purify their hearts). They have incurred humiliation in this world, and in the Hereafter, they will suffer a terrible retribution." 5:41

Once again, the meaning here is of spiritual cleansing and not the physical cleansing of the heart. 

The Quran stresses that the concept of 'taharah' (spiritual purity) is attained through worshipping God and submitting to His commands and to His Will .. and not through scrubbing away at our limbs!

Through our obedience to God and His law (the command in 5:6 is one example) and without arguing, amending and altering His commands, we would indeed attain the 'taharah' (spiritual purity) that moves us closer to our God and our Creator.

****
Wat een onzin, kijk als een echte geleerde zich hierover buigt. Joessef aub kijk uit....Dit is niet grappig meer.

Kun je mij vanuit de Koran met bewijs noemen wat de wudu breekt ?

33.21 Voorwaar, gij hebt in de Profeet van Allah een prachtig voorbeeld voor ieder die Allah en de laatste Dag vreest, en die Allah vaak herdenkt.  

Assalam 3ala man ittabal al houda

----------


## Conscious

_Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 




> *Kun je mij vanuit de Koran met bewijs noemen wat de wudu breekt ?
> 
> Assalam 3ala man ittabal al houda*


4:43

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door Conscious_ 
> *Geplaatst door Ridouan 
> 
> Geplaatst door Ridouan 
> 
> Citaat: 
> Kun je mij vanuit de Koran met bewijs noemen wat de wudu breekt ?
> 
> Assalam 3ala man ittabal al houda 
> ...



Ik schreef kun JE mij noemen. Som maar op......Alles wat de wudu breekt.........Met bewijs...

----------


## Conscious

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *
> 
> 
> Ik schreef kun JE mij noemen. Som maar op......Alles wat de wudu breekt.........Met bewijs...*


Lees de goede vertaling van 4:43.

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door Conscious_ 
> *
> 
> Lees de goede vertaling van 4:43.*


Breekt een wind wudu ?

Weltrusten

----------


## Conscious

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *
> 
> Breekt een wind wudu ?
> 
> Weltrusten*


Lees de aya.

----------


## Ridouan

Citaat: 
Geplaatst door Ridouan 


Breekt een wind wudu ?

Weltrusten 


Lees de aya.

Kun je mij aangeven waar het precies in de aya staat  :nl:   :nl:   :nl:

----------


## Ridouan

Bismillah....ama ba3d,

Aanvulling op het stukje van Joussef over wudu, de schrijver beroept zich op dat bijv de oksels rein moeten zijn en de schaamstreek, dat die meer recht op de wassing hebben dan de stappen van wudu. WIJ sounnieten reinigen onze edele delen ( de schrijver blijkbaar niet als er geen water is ) en wij mannen zijn besneden ( vb van de Profeet asws, staat in de Koran, de besnijdenis zelf niet ), wij knippen de nagels kort, en de schaam- en okselhaar dienen kortgehouden te worden......Dat wist de schrijver niet eens..!!!!!! Wat vies !!!!!! Reinheid is het fundement van Godsdienst; hier bewijzen: 

 
Question #26266: What is the ruling on neglecting the Sunan al-Fitrah, and does that have any effect on tahaarah (purity)? 

Question: 

 Question #26266: What is the ruling on neglecting the Sunan al-Fitrah, and does that have any effect on tahaarah (purity)?  

Answer: 

Praise be to Allaah. 

The nails must be cut within forty days (of the last cutting), because the Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) specified a time limit within which people should cut their nails, shave their pubic hair, pluck their armpit hair and trim their moustaches, and not leave it for more than forty days. This was proven from the Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him). Anas (may Allaah be pleased with him), who was the servant of the Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: He set a time for us to trim our moustaches, cut our nails, pluck our armpit hair and shave our pubic hair; we were not to leave that for more than forty days. Narrated by Imaam Muslim in al-Saheeh (258). It was also narrated by Imaam Ahmad (11823) and by al-Nasaai (14) and a group with the wording: The Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) set a time limit for us, we were not to neglect our nails and moustaches, and shaving the pubic hair and plucking the armpit hair beyond forty days. Both men and women must pay attention to this matter and not leave the nails, moustache, pubic hair or armpit hair for more than forty days. Wudoo is valid and is not affected by whatever dirt is under the fingernails, because it is a small amount and may be forgiven. 

Majmoo Fataawa wa Maqaalaat Mutanawwiah li Samaahat al-Shaykh Ibn Baaz (may Allaah have mercy on him), 10/50. (www.islam-qa.com 
 

Question #2887: What does fitrah mean? 

Question: 

I am very thankful I have found this site to ask questions about Islam and know I am receiving authoritve answers! In question 2425 you quoted a passage: Five things are part of the fitrah: circumcision, removing the pubic hair, trimming the moustache, cutting the nails, and plucking the armpit hair. (Reported by al-Bukhaari, 5441) My question is : What is 'fitrah' ? I have never heard of this.

Answer: 

Praise be to Allaah.

Al-Tabari (may Allaah have mercy on him) said in his Tafseer: Fitrah: the deen (way or religion) of Allaah. Al-Tabaris tafseer (commentary) of the aayah (interpretation of the meaning): [Iblees said] and indeed I will order them to change the nature created by Allaah. [al-Nisa 4:119]

Concerning the aayah (interpretation of the meaning), So set your face steadily and truly to the Faith: (establish) Allaahs handiwork according to the pattern (fitrah) on which He has made mankind: no change (let there be) in the work (wrought) by Allaah: that is the standard Religion: but most among mankind understand not. [al-Room 30:30  Yusuf Alis translation], it was reported from some of the scholars of tafseer that the phrase the pattern (fitrah) on which He has made mankind means the design of Allaah according to which He has created mankind.

This word (fitrah) was also mentioned in the hadeeth narrated by Abu Hurayrah who said: The Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said: Five things are part of the fitrah: removing the pubic hair, circumcision, trimming the moustache, plucking the armpit hairs, and trimming the nails. (Reported by al-jamaaah )

What is meant by these five things being part of the fitrah is that when they are done, this is in accordance with the natural pattern on which Allaah made mankind and urged them to follow, so that they will be better and more perfect This is the ancient sunnah (way) which was followed by all the Prophets and which was enjoined by all the laws they brought. It is a natural and innate way. (Al-Shawkaani, Nayl al-Awtaar, Baab Sunan al-Fitrah). 

Islam Q&A 
Sheikh Muhammed Salih Al-Munajjid (www.islam-qa.com)
 

Concludrend kunnen we stellen dat alleen zweet de reden van wassing zou kunnen zijn, maar zweet is geen najis; onreine stof.

----------


## Nabil

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *Citaat: 
> Geplaatst door Ridouan 
> 
> 
> Breekt een wind wudu ?
> 
> Weltrusten 
> 
> ...




hmmmmm....hebben wij deze discussie niet eerder gehad ?
inderdaad !
Ridouan je kent het antwoord maar doet of je neus bloed.


mzzzl

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *Bismillah....ama ba3d,
> 
> Aanvulling op het stukje van Joussef over wudu, de schrijver beroept zich op dat bijv de oksels rein moeten zijn en de schaamstreek, dat die meer recht op de wassing hebben dan de stappen van wudu. WIJ sounnieten reinigen onze edele delen ( de schrijver blijkbaar niet als er geen water is ) en wij mannen zijn besneden ( vb van de Profeet asws, staat in de Koran, de besnijdenis zelf niet ), wij knippen de nagels kort, en de schaam- en okselhaar dienen kortgehouden te worden......Dat wist de schrijver niet eens..!!!!!! Wat vies !!!!!! Reinheid is het fundement van Godsdienst; hier bewijzen: 
> 
> *



Beste Ridouan,

Waste jij je edele deel niet voordat jij molim werd, knipte je ook niet je nagels? Ik durf te wedden dat je dat allemaal wel deed, dat had je geleerd van je ouders en je deed het omdat het rein, gezond en fris is. Kortom, je gebruikte gezond verstand en redenerings vermogen. Er zijn overigens genoeg niet moslims en ook ongelovigen die gewend zijn om hun okselkhaar te scheren, of om hun zoontje te laten besnijden/ dan wel zelf zijn besneden.
Wat nu? Je gebruikt de hadiths als een soort antwoord baak net zoals op de manier waarop Kwik, Kwek en Kwak uit de Donald Duck hun woudlopers handboek raad pleegen.

Jou fanetiekheid waarop jij de hadiths aan de man probeert te brengen doet afbreuk aan de feitelijke inhoud en betekenis van de Koran. Juist door dit gedrag geef jij indirect aan dat de Koran niet kompleet is. En echt, het staat er allemaal duidelijk in hoor. Wudu, salaat, zakaat, bedevaart.........

Maar ja, als jij alleen al van mening bent dat de Koran niet aangeeft wat de wudu verbreekt en dat we daarom hadiths nodig hebben....... Beetje kromme redenering niet? Omdat het niet in de Koran staat maar wel in de hadiths hebben we hadiths nodig.

----------


## Mohammed Amin

as salaam aleikoem wa raghmatoellahi wa barakatoehoe broeders en zusters,

Allah(swt) zegt in de Qur`an meerdere malen hadden zij Allah en Zijn boodschapper gehoorzaamd.

ALs het de bedoeling was geweest om slechts Allah(swt) te gehoorzamen dan had Allah(swt) wel gezegd gehoorzaam mij door mijn boodschapper.

Uitdrukkelijk wordt er gezegd EN ZIJN BOODSCHAPPER.

Dit houd in dat wij ook gehoorzaam moeten zijn aan de boodschapper en hoe kunnen we dit het beste doen ?


Jawel het antwoord moge u duidelijk zijn door middel van de ahadieth.

Tevens zegt Allah(swt) :

29. Bestrijdt diegenen onder de mensen van het Boek, die in Allah noch in de laatste Dag geloven, noch voor onwettig houden wat Allah en Zijn boodschapper voor onwettig hebben verklaard, noch de ware godsdienst belijden totdat zij de belasting met eigen hand betalen, terwijl zij onderdanig zijn. 

9. Berouw (At-Taubah) 


Lees wat Allah EN zijn boodschapper voor onwettig hebben verklaard.
Indien wij slechts onwettig houden wat in de Qur`an onwettig is dan zijn wij in gebreke.

Hoe weten we wat volgends de boodschapper onwettig is ?

Jawel wederom is het antwoord duidelijk.

En :33. Hij is het, Die Zijn boodschapper met leiding en de ware godsdienst heeft gezonden om deze te doen zegevieren boven alle godsdiensten, 

9. Berouw (At-Taubah) 

Lees : zijn boodschapper met leiding heeft gezonden.
Is het leven van Mohammed (saws) dan niet een richtlijn van leiding ?



Dat u daarin kritisch bent kan ik u niet kwalijk nemen aangezien Allah(swt) zegt dat zijn woorden niet veranderd kunnen worden dus de Qur`an is duidelijk en zonder fouten.

De ahadieth daarintegen is het werk van mensen en zal dus nooit vrij van fouten zijn.
(denk aan ahadieth die als zwak gekwalificeerd zijn)
Ook ahadieth die handelingen,uitspraken of de levenswijze tegenspreken accepteer ik niet als waar.

salaam,

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door Nabil_ 
> *
> 
> Citaat: 
> Geplaatst door Ridouan 
> Citaat: 
> Geplaatst door Ridouan 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha die Nabiel !!! Alles okkee ? Ik hoop t. 
Okee nu de zaken, wij wel, maar ik en Consious niet en antwoorden op mn vragen van de wind etc. heb ik nooit gehad....Joussef wist ons standpunt toch ook al ? Bloed zijn neus ook ?

Mvg

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door Joesoef_ 
> *
> 
> Citaat: 
> Geplaatst door Ridouan 
> Bismillah....ama ba3d,
> 
> Aanvulling op het stukje van Joussef over wudu, de schrijver beroept zich op dat bijv de oksels rein moeten zijn en de schaamstreek, dat die meer recht op de wassing hebben dan de stappen van wudu. WIJ sounnieten reinigen onze edele delen ( de schrijver blijkbaar niet als er geen water is ) en wij mannen zijn besneden ( vb van de Profeet asws, staat in de Koran, de besnijdenis zelf niet ), wij knippen de nagels kort, en de schaam- en okselhaar dienen kortgehouden te worden......Dat wist de schrijver niet eens..!!!!!! Wat vies !!!!!! Reinheid is het fundement van Godsdienst; hier bewijzen: 
> 
> ...


*****
Nee, ik vind het krom dat jij met je verstand de Koran mag uitlegen of de monotheisten site....En wij niet de uitleg van Mohammed asws mogen gebruiken of hadieths.....

MVg

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *
> 
> *****
> Nee, ik vind het krom dat jij met je verstand de Koran mag uitlegen of de monotheisten site....En wij niet de uitleg van Mohammed asws mogen gebruiken of hadieths.....
> 
> MVg*


Kan ik geheel begrijpen. De een gebruikt zijn verstand en de ander laat zich gebruiken.

Dat maakt jou tot de ideale conformist.

Ben het overigens niet altijd eens met de info op monotheist. Maar dat is iets wat jij niet wilt of zou kunnen begrijpen. 
Ik vorm mijn eigen mening, en ben in het geheel niet bang om daarvoor tegenover Allah verantwoording over af te leggen.....

Jij gaat voor uniformiteit. De groep als een geheel en niet een die buiten de pas loopt. Een benauwd wereldbeeld.

Free your mind brother........ Feed your head.

----------


## Ridouan

Citaat: 
Geplaatst door Ridouan 


*****
Nee, ik vind het krom dat jij met je verstand de Koran mag uitlegen of de monotheisten site....En wij niet de uitleg van Mohammed asws mogen gebruiken of hadieths.....

MVg 

*****
Salam Joussef, kun je intervolg aub alles qouten aangezien het eerlijk is voor je discussie partner en ik interesse heb in hoe jij die zaken ziet i.t.t mij. En ingaan op wat ik zeg. Dank je.

Kan ik geheel begrijpen. De een gebruikt zijn verstand en de ander laat zich gebruiken.

*****
Laat ik me gebruiken ? Jammer dat je zo kort door de bocht gaat. Ik zal je trachten uit te leggen.

Dat maakt jou tot de ideale conformist.

*****
Ik zal je aantonen dat ik dit niet ben i.t.t jou. Gewoon een zakelijk constatering.

Ben het overigens niet altijd eens met de info op monotheist. 

******
Geef dan ook aan waar. Als je echt opzoek naar de waarheid bent. Het stukje over wudu was lachwekkend, ik heb er geen andere woorden voor. In dat opzichtte ben je een echte conformist, alles om de hadieths kappot te krijgen, maakt ook niet uit hoe: 

-niet reageren;, 
-stukken gebruiken waarmee je het niet- of gedeeltelijk eens bent; 
-fouten niet toegeven; 
-onze bronnen verdraaien; 
-blind mensen volgen; 
-Koran verzen ontkennen, verdraaien of er niet op reageren;
-niet verdiepen in de materie; 
-En het ergste je discussie partners niet met manieren behandelen mb.t hoor en wederhoor en ze betichten van liegen en niet oprecht zijn. We worden op Joum al Qiama allemaal gevraagd over onze daden.....Daarom zal IK nooit liegen, mezelf verstoppen of jou ontwijken.

Maar dat is iets wat jij niet wilt of zou kunnen begrijpen. 

******
Nee, aangezien jou doel in je leven kritiek geven is op hadieths, verwacht ik die kritische blik op alle tereinnen. Niet alleen in je eigen straatje.

Ik vorm mijn eigen mening, en ben in het geheel niet bang om daarvoor tegenover Allah verantwoording over af te leggen.....

*****
Ik ook, maar wel middels bronnen. Aangezien ik nogmaals, nog Boodschapper, nog Profeet ben.

Jij gaat voor uniformiteit. De groep als een geheel en niet een die buiten de pas loopt. Een benauwd wereldbeeld.

******
Heel jammer dat je dat steeds zegt. Ik heb vaak geprobeerd uit te leggen dat dit niet zo is. Nog een keer. Zoals je weet zijn er veel groeperingen in de islam. Bijv. Sjieten, Soeffieten, Selefieten, Malikieten,Sjafieten,hanbaliten,Hanafieten,Khawari j etc. Ik leg me bij geen 1 groep blind neer, behalve de ahlul sunna wa djama3a. 

Ik ben bekeerd zoals je weet. Een Marokkaanse broeder ( Moge Allah swt hem en zijn familie belonen. Amien. ) heeft me geholpen. Hij volgt grotendeels de madhab van de malikieten, ik deed dit in het begin ook. Maar ik verdiepte mij en zag dat alleen de grote geleerde imam Malik Ra7iemoe Allah en zijn studenten volgen, niet het volgen van de sunna inhield. Dat was mijn eerste uitstap uit de uniformiteit. Daarbij bad ik vaak in een Turkse moskee, daar deden ze allerlei zaken die niets met de sunna te maken hadden of tenminste foutief werden toegepast. Ik deed daar niet aan mee, dat kwam mij op kritiek te staan en zelfs onbegrip en boosheid.........Hier liep ik weer buiten de pas. Ik werd praktizender en stopte met uitgaan etc. Ik werd door mijn MOSLIM VRIENDEN als fundementalist gezien. Toch bleef ik volharden, weer onbegrip. Vroeger was bezoek gemengd bij mij thuis, later wilde ik dit niet meer, waarop ik werd aangesproken door een vader van een vriend van mij, die werd boos op mij. Ik legde hem uit dat ik de sunna wilde volgen: weer onbegrip. 
Op vakantie in Marokko heb ik ook talloze situaties meegemaakt die op hetzelfde neerkomen. Baard, hoogwaterbroek, geen hand geven aan niet ma7ram vrouwen zijn allemaal onderdelen van uitstappen uit het blind in de groep blijven in mijn ogen.

Dit stukje ter verduidelijking. Als ik de makkelijke weg koos van de "groep" had ik alles en iedereen geaccepteerd en niets gezegd. Ik ben er zelfs vrienden door verloren. Maar al7amdullilah. Ik accepteer alleen wat in de Koran staat, hadieths die hassan, hassan-sahih of sahih zijn. Dus daarin ben ik zeker niet iemand die binnen de groep blijft, juist vaak ben ik erbuiten getreden.

Free your mind brother........ Feed your head.

******
Heb ik al7amdulilah gedaan, insha Allah zul jij aan je oprechtheid werken. En ongelijk leren accepteren. Dat kost tijd en moeite, maar je komt er wel. Fouten maken zijn menselijk, ik heb jou nog nooit iets zien toegeven. Insha Allah maken we die tijd mee. 1 tip als je denkt dat ik lieg, zeg dat dan eerlijk dan weet ik waar ik aantoe ben en jijzelf ook. Dan heeft discussieren weinig zin. Echt Joussef ik vroeg jou eerlijk en open: "Accepteer jij hadieths, of tenminste spreek je die niet tegen, die overeenkomen met de koran en/ of wetenschappelijk bewijs ?"

MVG

Salam

----------


## Ridouan

p.s dit is mijn weg:

http://www.albani.org/English/Manhajj/ourcall1.htm
http://www.albani.org/English/Manhajj/ourcall2.htm

salam

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *
> Salam Joussef, kun je intervolg aub alles qouten aangezien het eerlijk is voor je discussie partner en ik interesse heb in hoe jij die zaken ziet i.t.t mij. En ingaan op wat ik zeg. Dank je.
> 
> Kan ik geheel begrijpen. De een gebruikt zijn verstand en de ander laat zich gebruiken.
> 
> *****
> Laat ik me gebruiken ? Jammer dat je zo kort door de bocht gaat. Ik zal je trachten uit te leggen.
> 
> *



Komt er aan ff geduld. Heb nu weer een tijdelijke vaste aansluiting ( die overigens ook erug duur is.......).

----------


## adib

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *Ik werd door mijn MOSLIM VRIENDEN als fundementalist gezien. Toch bleef ik volharden, weer onbegrip. Vroeger was bezoek gemengd bij mij thuis, later wilde ik dit niet meer, waarop ik werd aangesproken door een vader van een vriend van mij, die werd boos op mij. Ik legde hem uit dat ik de sunna wilde volgen: weer onbegrip. 
> Op vakantie in Marokko heb ik ook talloze situaties meegemaakt die op hetzelfde neerkomen. Baard, hoogwaterbroek, geen hand geven aan niet ma7ram vrouwen zijn allemaal onderdelen van uitstappen uit het blind in de groep blijven in mijn ogen.
> *


Niemand wil graag het idee hebben dat hij vrienden voor niets is kwijtgeraakt, dat begrijp ik.
Maar zeg nu eens eerlijk: nog afgezien van de vraag of het terecht is, kun je je cht de teleurstelling van degenen niet voorstellen aan wie je weigert een hand te geven?

Adib

----------


## Mohammed Amin

as salaam aleikoem wa raghmatoellahi wa barakatoehoe,

Broeder Adib,

Ik heb gemerkt dat qua ervaringen op het gebied van islam broeder Ridouan en ik niet veel van elkaar verschillen.
Ik ook heb vergelijkbare situaties meegemaakt.

Je vraagt hem : kun je je cht de teleurstelling van degenen niet voorstellen aan wie je weigert een hand te geven?

Maar aan de andere kant : Kun je je voorstellen hoe een zuster zich voelt als ze "gewend" is geraakt aan de handen van mannen en de zoenen van neefjes, om dan eens een broeder tegen te komen die haar respecteerd om wie zij is en haar geen hand geeft maar wel de vredesgroet.


Mijn zwager is een marokkaanse man getrouwd met een Nederlandse zuster.
In haar belevingswereld is het normaal om je hand naar iedere man uit te steken,
Mijn zwager vind dit vervelend maarja wat kan hij er aan doen behalve haar adviseren.
Zelfs zijn vrienden (allerlei nationaliteiten) die langskomen worden geconfronteerd met zijn vrouw omdat zij niet apart wenst te zitten.(terwijl hij wel apart zit als haar vriendinnen komen)
Zijn vrienden die overrompeld worden door deze vrouw steken haast van schrik hun hand naar haar uit.

Totdat ik zijn vrouw ontmoette en haar weigerde een hand te geven.
(leverde ontzettend veel respect van mijn zwager op)
Ik heb haar heel duidelijk uitgelegd dat zij de vrouw van mijn zwager is en dat zij niet toegestaan is voor mij om aan te raken.

Toen is ze eens goed na gaan denken over mijn woorden en uiteindelijk is ze tot het besef gekomen dat dit een van de grootste tekens van respect is die ze ooit was tegengekomen.

Want hier draait het allemaal om respect, en iedere vrouw die jou toegestaan is om te trouwen moet je gewoon respecteren net alsdat je wenst dat jouw moeder,vrouw,zuster of dochter gerespecteerd worden.

Nogmaals ik kan me voorstellen dat iemand zich beledigd voelt als hij/zij gepasseerd wordt en geen hand krijgt, want ik heb ook wel eens broeders gezien die hun hand uitstaken naar een oprechte moslima en nul kregen.

Zij waren er niet blij mee, maar ik kon alleen maar respect en waardering opbrengen voor deze zusters.

salaam,

----------


## Ridouan

Citaat: 
Geplaatst door Ridouan 
Ik werd door mijn MOSLIM VRIENDEN als fundementalist gezien. Toch bleef ik volharden, weer onbegrip. Vroeger was bezoek gemengd bij mij thuis, later wilde ik dit niet meer, waarop ik werd aangesproken door een vader van een vriend van mij, die werd boos op mij. Ik legde hem uit dat ik de sunna wilde volgen: weer onbegrip. 
Op vakantie in Marokko heb ik ook talloze situaties meegemaakt die op hetzelfde neerkomen. Baard, hoogwaterbroek, geen hand geven aan niet ma7ram vrouwen zijn allemaal onderdelen van uitstappen uit het blind in de groep blijven in mijn ogen.


Niemand wil graag het idee hebben dat hij vrienden voor niets is kwijtgeraakt, dat begrijp ik.
Maar zeg nu eens eerlijk: nog afgezien van de vraag of het terecht is, kun je je cht de teleurstelling van degenen niet voorstellen aan wie je weigert een hand te geven?

Adib

*****
JazakAllahoe ghairan Mohammed Amien, mooi verwoord.

Nu de vraag van jou Adib:

Ja en nee. Kijk ik zal eerlijk zijn. Er is een authentieke hadith die het verbied voor een man om een hand te geven aan een niet-ma7ram vrouw d.w.z een vrouw waarmee ik zou kunnen trouwen...Aangezien ik gehoorzaamheid aan Allah s.w.t vooropstel of beter gezegd: "Gehoorzaamheid aan een schepsel gaat nooit samen met ongehoorzaamheid aan de Schepper s.w.t." Of "gehoorzaamheid is in wat goed is." Probeer ik hiernaar te handelen.

Van dat gekwetste kan ik begrijpen als iemand geen moslim is. Ik probeer dan op een goede manier uit te leggen dat ik het niet kwetsend bedoel maar dat het omwille van mij geloof is. Ik maak dan mijn excuses en meestal ( vrijwel altijd ) pakt het goed uit.
Of ik houd iets in mn hand, bijv telefoon bij sollicitaties etc. 

Bij moslims vind ik het normaal dat ze het weten en respecteren. Als de imam komt geven ze ook geen hand, waarom bij mij dan wel ? Er wordt vaak met 2 maten gemeten dat vind ik erg hypocriet en oneerlijk. Als ik bij mensen op bezoek ga, dan vraag ik degene die me uitnodigt om het vooraf aan te geven dat ik liever geen hand wil geven. Als ik weiger dan verontschuldig ik me en dan geef ik aan waarom.

Kijk nu is het de hand, dadelijk kusjes etc. Ik wil het gewoon niet.

je kunt het ook omdraaien , waarom MOET ik de hand geven ? Een lach en vriendelijk woord is toch genoeg ? Geef men altijd iedereen een hand ? Daarom.

Ik hoop dat het duidelijk is.

Salam

----------


## adib

> _Geplaatst door Mohammed Amin_
> *Maar aan de andere kant : Kun je je voorstellen hoe een zuster zich voelt als ze gewend is geraakt aan de handen van mannen en de zoenen van neefjes, om dan eens een broeder tegen te komen die haar respecteerd om wie zij is en haar geen hand geeft maar wel de vredesgroet.*


Het toverwoord is hier denk ik gewend.
Je gaat er impliciet van uit dat het brengen van de vredesgroet en het achterwege laten van aanrakingen respect is, maar iets anders niet. Dat is niet waar: het _is_ geen respect, het is een _teken_ van respect. Zoals met alle tekens geldt ook hier: als de omstandigheden veranderen, verandert ook de betekenis. Een voorbeeld: als de vrouw van je zwager van de trap af lazert (andere omstandigheden) zal je bij je zwager beslist gn bewondering oogsten als je haar weigert op te vangen.
Respect zit niet in een handeling of woord, respect zit tussen je oren. Niets _is_ respect, er bestaan alleen maar _tekenen_ van respect. En wat een teken is, wordt bij onderlinge afspraak of door historische ontwikkelingen geregeld. Het totale corpus aan tekens vormt onderdeel van een cultuur zoals het totale corpus aan woorden onderdeel vormt van een taal.
Daarom drukken eskimos hun neuzen tegen elkaar, steken Maoris hun tong tegen elkaar uit, buigen Japanners naar elkaar toe en vouwen Indirs hun handen, terwijl ze elkaar toch allemaal evenveel (of weinig) respecteren.

Ik denk dat je bij de vrouw van je zwager geluk gehad hebt en wel om drie redenen:
En: Ze heeft je weigering om haar een hand te geven bespreekbaar gemaakt (in plaats van alleen bij zichzelf te denken: wat een zak!) Twee: Ze heeft je de gelegenheid gegeven om je handelwijze uit te leggen. Drie: Ze heeft je uitleg geaccepteerd.

Met name dat laatste punt is belangrijk. In West Europa is het niet alleen een teken van respect om iedereen een hand te geven, het omgekeerde (iemand weigeren een hand te geven) wordt hier in de regel uitsluitend gebruikt om iemand te beledigen.
Je hebt er dus niet alleen bewust voor gekozen om een cultuurvreemd (en dus in principe onbegrijpelijk) teken van respect te gebruiken, je hebt zelfs bewust het risico genomen dat iemand zich beledigd zou voelen. Niet alleen een West Europeaan kan daaruit zonder meer de conclusie trekken dat je daarmee onzorgvuldig en dus respectloos handelt. Dat heeft zij (gelukkig voor jou) niet gedaan.

Bovendien had de vrouw van je zwager een aantal vragen kunnen stellen die ze nu kennelijk niet heeft gesteld:
Raak je haar niet aan omdat je hr respecteert, of omdat je je zwager niet wilt ontrieven en dus eigenlijk niet hr, maar alleen hm respecteert?
Raak je haar niet aan omdat je hr respecteert, of omdat je meent dat het een religieus gebod is en dus eigenlijk niet hr, maar alleen Allah respecteert?
Wat als de vrouw van je zwager tegen je zou zeggen: Mohammed, fijn dat je uit respect handelt, maar ik voel me toch meer gerespecteerd als je me gewoon zoals iedereen een hand geeft. Waar heb je dan meer respect voor: het teken of de teleurstelling?

Adib

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *Citaat: 
> Geplaatst door Ridouan 
> 
> 
> *****
> Nee, ik vind het krom dat jij met je verstand de Koran mag uitlegen of de monotheisten site....En wij niet de uitleg van Mohammed asws mogen gebruiken of hadieths.....
> 
> MVg 
> ...


Beste Ridouan,

Jij volgt perfect de regels van de sounna, opgesteld door de "metgezellen". Je conformeert je dus niet aan de malekieten maar aan de "metgezellen". Vandaar dat jij de ideale conformist bent.

In tegenstelling tot mij, in conformeer mij nergens aan. Echt niet.

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *
> 
> Ben het overigens niet altijd eens met de info op monotheist. 
> 
> ******
> Geef dan ook aan waar. Als je echt opzoek naar de waarheid bent. Het stukje over wudu was lachwekkend, ik heb er geen andere woorden voor. In dat opzichtte ben je een echte conformist, alles om de hadieths kappot te krijgen, maakt ook niet uit hoe: 
> 
> -*


Hadiths geven een indruk van de tijd. Ze geven een beeld hoe het een en ander werd bezien door de geen die het heeft geregistreerd.

Hadiths hebben een politiek karrakter. Ze geven aan hoe de machtsverhoudingen en interpretaties van het een en ander op dat moment lagen.

Er waren oorlogen. Er was strijd om macht. Dacht je nu werkelijk dat hadiths een zuiver beeld geven van die tijd? welnee. Hadiths zijn gecorumpeerd tot en met. Leuk beeld over die tijd maar hoe je het een en ander moet bekijken....

Nee. Hadiths zijn te onbetrouwbaar om hoe dan ook te volgen. Dat er af en toe dingen in te vinden zijn die overeenkomen met de Koran/ wetenschap maakt niets uit. De bron van hadiths kan overal vandaan komen. Van de griekse wetenschap maar ook de strategische leugens om de vijand te misleiden, en ook de fatsoensrakkers die wat wisten van het eerste testament.

Genoeg voor vandaag.

----------


## Mohammed Amin

as salaam aleikoem wa raghmatoellahi wa barkatoehoe,

Broeder Adib,

De vergelijking tussen mijn schoonzus opvangen als zij van de trap valt en haar geen hand geven, is appels met citroenen vergelijken.

Mocht zij van de trap vallen dan zal ik geen seconde twijfelen om haar tegen te houden.
Maar beste broeder weet je ook waarom sommigen zoals Ridouan en ik weigeren om vrouwen een hand te geven ?
Heb je wel eens nagedacht over de achterliggende gedachte ?

Want broeder het is niet alleen geen handje geven, het is ook bijvoorbeeld niet meer dan 1 keer naar een vrouw kijken, je ziet haar, je hebt gezien wie het is, en je wend je blik af.

Waarom denk je broeder dat de vrouwen van de profeet(saws) werden geadviseerd om vanachter een afscheiding mannen te woordt te staan ?
Waarom werd hen geadviseerd om "nromaal" te spreken en op te letten hun stem niet verleidelijk te maken ?

Juist broeder om verleiding te weerstaan.

Nu zeg ik niet dat ik door het geven van een hand direct aangetrokken word tot een vrouw maar zoals broeder Ridouan al zei : het begint met een handje geven.

Waarom geef ik geen hand ?
Als eerste omdat het een bevel van Allah(swt) is.
Ten tweede omdat ik de vrouw respecteer.
ten derde omdat ik de man respecteer.

Ikzelf ben Nederlander en dus heel goed op de hoogte van het handschudden gebruik in Nederland.
Maar in de tijd van mijn oma was het geen gebruik.
En wat zie ik dat er een verschuiving onstaat van het handschudden naar het zoenen.
Want het wordt langzamerhand een trend om vrouwen die men niet kent ook 3 keer te zoenen(op de wang) als begroeting.

Zoals broeder Ridouan al zei: het begint met een handje geven....

En hier begint dan ook de werken van Satan wanneer hij in de harten van mensen influisteringen doet.

Mijn schoonzus heeft mij gevraag waarom ik (als Nederlandse moslim) haar geen hand gaf terwijl vrienden van haar man (van verschillende afkomst) haar wel een hand gaven.
Ze wist dat het een islamitsch gebruik is om vrouwen geen hand te geven maar ze wist niet precies waarom.
Na uitleg kon ze het dus alleen maar waarderen.

Als het een teken van geen respect hebben is om geen hand te geven dan zei het zo.

Je zegt : 




> Daarom drukken eskimos hun neuzen tegen elkaar, steken Maoris hun tong tegen elkaar uit, buigen Japanners naar elkaar toe en vouwen Indirs hun handen, terwijl ze elkaar toch allemaal evenveel (of weinig) respecteren.


Maar toch zal een eksimo het niet in zijn hoofd halen om een niet eskimo een neus in zijn gezicht te drukken, zal een Maori zijn tong niet naar je uitsteken,Jappanner zal waarschijnlijk wel buigen, en ben ik tot nu toe nog geen indier tegen gekomen die zijn handen naar mij vouwde.

Zoals broeder Ridouan al zei : als je uitlegd waarom dan is het meestal geen probleem.
In tegenstelling tot broeder Ridouan bied ik geen excuses aan.

In een land van vrouwenbeweging,feministme,sexuele intimidatie,en het lastig vallen van vrouwen(bekijken/nafluiten/dingen roepen) vinden de meeste vrouwen het een verademing (na uitleg gegeven te hebben) dat ze gewoon gerespecteerd kunnen worden als vrouw zijnde.

Wanneer ik een vrouw groet met mijn mond dan groet ik eigenlijk hetgene dat haar definieerd als persoon zijnde (haar ziel,hart,hersens) een vrouw die dit begrijpt voelt zich meer vereerd dan een die een slap handje krijgt.

Als ik een vrouw ontmoet in een situatie waarin ik haar een hand zou moeten geven, dan zeg ik direct ik geef u geen hand aangezien het voor een vrouw een groot teken van respect is om haar niet aan te raken in mijn geloof.
Als hun vragen waarom en ik vertel het bovenstaande dan levert dit bij mij alleen maar positieve reacties op.



Maar omgekeerd beste Adib, zoals het bij ons een gebruik is om geen hand te geven, kan je je dan ook indenken dat sommige Hollanders een kapitale fout begaan door te proberen een moslima (bijvoorbeeld de buurvrouw) een zoen op haar wang te geven als begroeting, of haar een hand proberen te geven terwijl zij dit niet wil.
(en dan haar pols pakken om alsnog een hand te geven)


Ik ga in het niet aanraken van vrouwen zelfs nog een stap verder om andere vrouwen niet te beledigen :

Als ik in Marokko ben met mijn vrouw, en we gaan naar het huis van haar ouders dan tref ik daar haar zusters en andere mannen en vrouwen aan(visite,familie).
De zusters zijn mij toegstaan om een hand te geven aangezien het in islam verboden is 2 zusters te trouwen.
Ik geef hen bewust geen hand aangezien de andere aanwezige vrouwen dan mogelijk beledigd zouden kunnen worden.


Allah(swt) zegt in de Qur`an :

O, mensdom! Wij hebben u uit man en vrouw geschapen en Wij hebben u tot volkeren en stammen gemaakt, opdat gij elkander moogt kennen. Voorzeker, de godvruchtigste onder u is de eerwaardigste bij Allah. Voorwaar, Allah is Alwetend, Alkennend. 

(49. De Vertrekken aan de Binnenkant (Al-Hodjoraat) aya 13)


Opdat gij elkander moogt kennen duid erop dat wij verschillend zullen zijn in cultuur gebruiken en gewoontes en heiruit elkaar leren kennen.
Tijdens dit leren kenne zullen we altijd ons hoofd stoten om bepaalde gebruiken van de ander, en zullen we fouten maken die de ander beledigd, maar het is tevens de manier om een ander te leren kennen.

salaam,

----------


## adib

Uiteraard vergelijk ik appels met citroenen: we leven toch ook in een fruitmand! Tekenen van respect veranderen mee met de omstandigheden. Iemand die valt opvangen is een extreem voorbeeld natuurlijk. Maar hoe gaat een dokter met zijn patinten om? Niet door ze maar n keer aan te kijken. Hoe ga je om met zwakbegaafden? Door je aan hen aan te passen. Andere omstandigheden, andere regels.
En wat voor vallende vrouwen, patinten en zwakbegaafden geldt, geldt ook voor gewone mensen, alleen iets subtieler. _When in Rome, do as the Romans do._

De hoofdregel is denk ik: het beste teken van respect is dt teken dat door de ontvangende partij het beste wordt begrepen. Wat een teken van respect is wordt dus voornamelijk door de ndere partij bepaald.




> _ Geplaatst door Mohammed Amin_
> *Waarom geef ik geen hand ?
> Als eerste omdat het een bevel van Allah(swt) is.
> Ten tweede omdat ik de vrouw respecteer.
> ten derde omdat ik de man respecteer.*


Hier zeg je dus exact wat ik bedoel: ik zou geen reden kunnen bedenken waarom iemand het zou meten opvatten als een teken van respect als je aangeeft Allah belangrijker te vinden dan de ander. Dat is volgens mij ook een situatie die niet kn bestaan in een situatie waarin geen sprake is van een conflict.




> _Geplaatst door Mohammed Amin_
> *Juist broeder om verleiding te weerstaan.
> Nu zeg ik niet dat ik door het geven van een hand direct aangetrokken word tot een vrouw maar zoals broeder Ridouan al zei : het begint met een handje geven.*


De verleiding? Kom nou toch! Wat doe je dan in een volle bus of lift? Of op een hete zomernamiddag in de Kalverstraat?
Ik hoor die hellend-vlak discussies wel vaker, maar verleiding wordt niet gemaakt van handjes of een niets betekenende links-rechts-links zoen (althans: niet meer dan handje schudden). De verleiding wordt helemaal door jezelf gemaakt, ook weer tussen je oren.
En bovendien is er een verschil: het geven van handen of het expres niet geven daarvan hebben hier beide een betekenis. Handen schudden zou je sociaal verplicht kunnen noemen. Zoenen is dat niet en bovendien: het niet geven van zoenen heeft hier geen betekenis.

En laten we wel wezen: het gaat hier over handen schudden, niet over moord en doodslag.

Adib

----------


## Mohammed Amin

as salaam aleikoem wa raghmatoelahi wa barakatoehoe broeder Adib,

U zegt :



> De hoofdregel is denk ik: het beste teken van respect is dt teken dat door de ontvangende partij het beste wordt begrepen. Wat een teken van respect is wordt dus voornamelijk door de ndere partij bepaald.


100% met u eens.

Verder zegt u : 



> : ik zou geen reden kunnen bedenken waarom iemand het zou meten opvatten als een teken van respect als je aangeeft Allah belangrijker te vinden dan de ander. Dat is volgens mij ook een situatie die niet kn bestaan in een situatie waarin geen sprake is van een conflict.


Een hadith zegt :
"Drie dingen, wie ze heeft, heeft de smaak van het geloof (imaan) te pakken: Dat hij van God en zijn gezant houdt meer dan alle mensen, dat hij van iemand houdt alleen voor de wil van God, en dat hij zich verafschuwt van het terugkeren naar ongeloof net zoals hij de hel verafschuwt" 
(overgeleverd door al-Bukhari, kitaab al-iemaan)

Als iemand zich beledigd zou voelen omdat ik haar geen hand zou geven omwille van Allah(swt) dan dient men haar ook uit te leggen dat ik omwille van mijn liefde voor Allah(swt) deze persoon ten alle tijden zal helpen in moeilijke situaties, nimmer tegen deze persoon zou liegen of over deze persoon roddelen, deze persoon finanicieel bij zou staan middels sadaqa als deze persoon dit nodig heeft, en ten alle tijden behulpzaam zal zijn simpelweg om de juiste weg van islam aan anderen te laten zien.


Ik had laatst een keer een gesprek met een niet moslim kennis van mij die bij de sociale dienst werkt.
Het gesprek kwam op een gegeven moment op uitkeringen terecht (hoe kan het ook anders met iemand die bij de sociale dienst werkt) en deze vriend vroeg mij hoe ik over bepaalde zaken dacht.

Toen ik hem uitlegde dat moslims die kunnen werken en dit niet doen op de verkeerde weg zitten, aangezien arbeid die begint met "Bismillah" ook aanbidding is.
En het aannemen van geld terwijl hier geen arbeid voor verricht is een vorm van bedelen is.(afkeuringswaardig gedrag)
En ik hem de volgende hadith voorlas was hij zeer verbaasd dat zelfs dit geregeld was in ons geloof.

hadith :

Van Miqdaam: De Profeet heeft gezegd: "Niemand eet ooit beter voedsel dan wat hij met het werk van zijn eigen handen verdient. Ook de profeet David (vrede zij met hem) at van het werk van zijn handen."
(al-Bukhari)

Zo zie je dus dat liefde voor Allah(swt) en zijn geboden ook de andere kant op kan werken.


Verder zegt u :



> De verleiding? Kom nou toch! Wat doe je dan in een volle bus of lift? Of op een hete zomernamiddag in de Kalverstraat?


Zoals ik al zei : ik zal niet verleid worden door het geven van een hand, maar het is het begin.

Mocht u in de kalverstraat ooit een Nederlandse moslim tegenkomen (2 meter groot, islamitische kleding) die meer naar de grond kijkt dan om zich heen dan kunt u mij aanspreken.

Want verleiding is niet alleen maar een handje geven, ik kijk slechts naar mensen 1 keer om te zien is het een man of vrouw, jongen of meisje, ken ikdeze persoon of niet, en daarna wend ik mijn blik af.
Verleiding zit ook in het kijken naar zaken die niet toegestaan zijn, of het denken aan zaken die niet toegestaan zijn.

Het klinkt u misschien vreemd in de oren, maar ik voel pure schaamte als ik geconfronteerd wordt met een reclame bord waar een half aangeklede dame op staat.

Verder zegt u : 




> En laten we wel wezen: het gaat hier over handen schudden, niet over moord en doodslag.


Ik maak geen onderscheid tussen een kleine zonde of een grote zonde.
Iets dat niet toegestaan is (haram) i net zoveel haram in kleine hoeveelheden als in grote hoeveelheden.

Als voorbeel alcohol :
Een druppel alcohol drinken is net zo erg als een heel vat drinken.

Mijn baas vertrouwd mij volledig omdat hij mijn islamitische denkwijze kent.
Hij weet dat ik nimmer een cent van hem zal stelen,aangezien dit bij mij gelijk is aan het stelen van al zijn geld.
Hij prijst mij om het werk dat ik verricht, maar ik ben slechts dankbaar dat ik het kan verrichten want het is aanbidding en het voorziet in de levensonderhoud van mijn gezin.

Nogmaals wat de een misschien een ongemakkelijk gevoel geeft in mijn denkwijze geeft de ander weer veel plezier en een goed gevoel.

salaam,

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door Joesoef_ 
> * Citaat: 
> Geplaatst door Ridouan 
> Citaat: 
> Geplaatst door Ridouan 
> 
> 
> *****
> Nee, ik vind het krom dat jij met je verstand de Koran mag uitlegen of de monotheisten site....En wij niet de uitleg van Mohammed asws mogen gebruiken of hadieths.....
> ...


*****
Nee, ik confermeer me aan de Koran:

Surat 4: 115. En hij, die zich tegen de boodschapper verzet nadat diens leiding hem duidelijk is geworden en die een andere weg dan die der gelovigen volgt, Wij zullen hem laten volgen wat hij wil en Wij zullen hem in de hel werpen. Dat is een kwade bestemming.  

1. Wie zijn de gelovigen uit dit vers ? Metgezellen ?

Aangezien ik de sunna in zijn puurste vorm volg; confomrmeer ik me al1 daar aan, jij daartegen noemde de metgezellen eerst spottend de "metgezezwellen".....Na mijn rijtje ayas in het topic over eppileren weer metgezellen, jij conformeert wel raak. Je bent tegen de shari3ah,, maar houdt van Iran etc. Als je wilt qoute ik je, zeg het maar. M.a.w alles wat in je straatje past pak je, ik daartegen ALLE BEWIJZEN uit de hadieths en Koran,das een heel verschil. Ook waarmee ik als mens moeite heb, dan zoek naar antwoorden. Jij zoekt antwoorden bij je denkwijze/ kruistocht......

Wedrom geen aanval een zakelijke constatering....

Mvg

----------


## Ridouan

Citaat: 
Geplaatst door Ridouan 


Ben het overigens niet altijd eens met de info op monotheist. 

******
Geef dan ook aan waar. Als je echt opzoek naar de waarheid bent. Het stukje over wudu was lachwekkend, ik heb er geen andere woorden voor. In dat opzichtte ben je een echte conformist, alles om de hadieths kappot te krijgen, maakt ook niet uit hoe: 

- 


Hadiths geven een indruk van de tijd. Ze geven een beeld hoe het een en ander werd bezien door de geen die het heeft geregistreerd.

Hadiths hebben een politiek karrakter. Ze geven aan hoe de machtsverhoudingen en interpretaties van het een en ander op dat moment lagen.

Er waren oorlogen. Er was strijd om macht. Dacht je nu werkelijk dat hadiths een zuiver beeld geven van die tijd? welnee. Hadiths zijn gecorumpeerd tot en met. Leuk beeld over die tijd maar hoe je het een en ander moet bekijken....

Nee. Hadiths zijn te onbetrouwbaar om hoe dan ook te volgen. Dat er af en toe dingen in te vinden zijn die overeenkomen met de Koran/ wetenschap maakt niets uit. De bron van hadiths kan overal vandaan komen. Van de griekse wetenschap maar ook de strategische leugens om de vijand te misleiden, en ook de fatsoensrakkers die wat wisten van het eerste testament.

Genoeg voor vandaag.

*****
Hmm, m.a.w je conformeert weer met je lusten, je kunt niet eens reageren op wat ik schrijf, lees je qoute van mij, waarmee deze discussie begon svp.....


Ben het overigens niet altijd eens met de info op monotheist. 

******
Geef dan ook aan waar. Als je echt opzoek naar de waarheid bent. Het stukje over wudu was lachwekkend, ik heb er geen andere woorden voor. In dat opzichtte ben je een echte conformist, alles om de hadieths kappot te krijgen, maakt ook niet uit hoe: 
 

Je bevestigd het zelf, wordt aub niet boos op mij........

MVg

----------


## Mohammed Amin

as salaam aleikoem wa raghmatoellahi wa barakatoehoe,

Wat broeder Joesoef en zijn benaming voor de metgezellen betreft :

Praise be to Allaah.

Aaishah and the other Mothers of the Believers are included among the Companions of the Prophet (Peace & Blessings of Allaah be upon Him), so every text that forbids slandering the Companions refers to Aaishah too.

Abu Saeed al-Khudri (may Allah be pleased with him) said: "The Messenger of Allah (Peace & Blessings of Allaah be upon Him) said: Do not slander my Companions, for if one of you were to spend an amount of gold equivalent to the size of Mount Uhud, you would not even come halfway up to their level." (Reported by al-Bukhaari, al-Fath, no. 3379).

Moreover, the scholars of Sunni Islam are all agreed that whoever condemns Aaishah for that of which Allaah has stated she is innocent is a kaafir, because he has rejected Allaahs statement of her innocence in Soorat al-Noor.

Imaam Ibn Hazm quoted a report with an isnad going back to Hishaam ibn Ammaar, who said: "I heard Maalik ibn Anas say: Whoever curses Abu Bakr should be whipped, and whoever curses Aaishah should be killed. He was asked, Why do you say that concerning (the one who curses) Aaishah? He said, Because Allaah says concerning Aaishah, may Allah be pleased with her (interpretation of the meaning): "Allaah forbids you from it [slander] and warns you not to repeat the like of it forever, if you are believers." [al-Noor 24:17]"

Maalik said: "Whoever accuses her goes against the Quraan, and whoever goes against the Quraan should be killed."

Ibn Hazm said: "This comment of Maaliks is correct, and it is complete apostasy to reject Allaahs words that clearly state her innocence."

Abu Bakr ibn al-Arabi said: "Because the people who slandered Aaishah accused a pure and innocent person of immorality, then Allah exonerated her. So everyone who accuses her of that of which Allah has stated she is innocent is rejecting what Allah says, and everyone who rejects what Allah says is a kaafir. This is the opinion of Maalik, and the matter is very clear to those who have insight."

Al-Qaadi Abu Yalaa said: "Whoever slanders Aaishah by accusing her of that of which Allah stated her innocence is a kaafir, without doubt. More than one imam stated this ijmaa (consensus) and gave this ruling."

Ibn Abi Moosaa said: "Whoever accuses Aaishah, may Allah be pleased with her, of that of which Allaah stated she was innocent has left the religion (is no longer a Muslim) and has no right to marry a Muslim woman." 

Ibn Qudaamah said: "It is a part of the Sunnah to say May Allah be pleased with her after mentioning the wives of the Prophet (Peace & Blessings of Allaah be upon Him), Mothers of the Believers who are pure and innocent of any evil. The best of them are Khadeejah bint Khuwaylid and Aaishah al-Siddeeqah bint al-Siddeeq, whose innocence was stated by Allah; (they are) the wives of the Prophet (Peace & Blessings of Allaah be upon Him) in this world and the next. Whoever accuses her of that of which Allah has stated her innocence has rejected the words of Allaah All-Mighty."

Imam al-Nawawi, may Allaah have mercy on him, said: "Aaishahs innocence of that of which she was accused is stated definitively in the Quraan. If anyone doubts that (may Allah protect us from such a thing), he becomes a kaafir and an apostate, by the consensus of the Muslims."

Ibn al-Qayyim, may Allaah have mercy on him, said: "The ummah is agreed that whoever slanders her is a kaafir."

Al-Haafiz ibn Katheer said, in his Tafseer: " The scholars, may Allah have mercy on them, all agreed that whoever accuses or slanders her after the revelation of this aayah is a kaafir, because he has rejected the Quraan."

Badr al-Deen al-Zirkashi said: "Whoever slanders her is a kaafir, because the Quraan clearly states her innocence."

The scholars based their ruling on the one who slanders Aaishah on the following evidence:

(1) The evidence that is derived from the verses in Soorat al-Noor that clearly state her innocence. So whoever accuses her after Allah has declared her innocent is rejecting the words of Allah, which is kufr beyond any shadow of a doubt.

(2) Slandering the family of the Prophet SAWS (peace be upon him) hurts and offends the Prophet himself, and there is no doubt that whatever hurts and offends the Prophet SAWS (peace be upon him) is kufr, by consensus (ijmaa). Evidence that the slander of his wife hurt and offended the Prophet (Peace & Blessings of Allaah be upon Him) is seen in the hadeeth of the slander (al-ifk) reported by al-Bukhaari and Muslim, in which Aaishah says: ". . . The Messenger of Allaah (Peace & Blessings of Allaah be upon Him) stood up on that day and asked who would go and deal with Abdullaah ibn Ubayy. He was on the minbar, and said: O Muslims, who will deal with a man who I have heard is speaking in an offensive manner about my family? By Allaah, I know nothing but good about my family. . . ." What the Prophet (Peace & Blessings of Allaah be upon Him) meant was: who will be kind to me, and excuse me if I go and deal with him myself, and I give him what he deserves because I have heard that he is speaking in an offensive manner about my family. This proves that the Prophet (Peace & Blessings of Allaah be upon Him) was so deeply offended and hurt that he asked people whether they could deal with this person fairly.

Imaam al-Qurtubi said, in his Tafseer of the aayah "Allaah forbids you from it [slander] and warns you not to repeat the like of it forever, if you are believers." [al-Noor 24:17]":
"This is concerning Aaishah . . . because of the hurt and offence that the Messenger of Allah (Peace & Blessings of Allaah be upon Him) felt with regard to his honour and his family. This is kufr on the part of the one who does it." 

(3) Slandering Aaishah implies insulting the Prophet (Peace & Blessings of Allaah be upon Him), because Allah, may He be glorified, says (interpretation of the meaning): 
"Bad statements are for bad people (or bad women for bad men) and bad people for bad statements (or bad men for bad women). . . " [al-Noor 24:26]

Al-Haafiz ibn Katheer, may Allah have mercy on him, said: "I.e., Allah would not have made Aaishah the wife of the Messenger of Allah (Peace & Blessings of Allaah be upon Him) if she had not been good, because he is better than any good person. If she had been bad, she would not have been fit to marry him from a shari point of view, and Allah would never even have decreed it.."

Finally, let us remember that the most beloved of all people to him (Peace & Blessings of Allaah be upon Him) was Aaishah al-Siddeeqah bint al-Siddeeq, as is proven in the report of Amr ibn al-Aas, who said: "The Messenger of Allaah (Peace & Blessings of Allaah be upon Him) put me in charge of an army during the ghazwah (campaign) of al-Salaasil. I came to him and asked him, O Messenger of Allaah, who among the people is most beloved to you? He said, Aaishah. I asked, Who among men? He said, Her father. I asked, Then who? He said, Umar, then he mentioned a number of others." 

So whoever feels hatred towards the beloved of the Messenger of Allaah (Peace & Blessings of Allaah be upon Him) will deserved to be despised by him on the Day of Resurrection. And Allaah knows best.





See Aqeedat Ahl al-Sunnah wal-Jamaaah fil-Sahaabah al-Kiraam by Naasir al-Shaykh, 2/781, and Itiqaad Ahl al-Sunnah fil-Sahaabah by Muhammad al-Wahaybi, p. 58). (www.islam-qa.com)



salaam,

----------


## adib

> _Geplaatst door Mohammed Amin_
> *Verleiding zit ook in het kijken naar zaken die niet toegestaan zijn, of het denken aan zaken die niet toegestaan zijn.*


Twee verhaaltjes, n van een goede vriend van me en n van mijn vader.
Die vriend van me is heel streng katholiek opgevoed. Aan het begin van zijn studententijd is hij zelfs lid geweest van een ultra-conservatieve katholieke club (het Opus Dei), die door sommigen (waaronder ook gelovige katholieken) zelfs een sekte wordt genoemd. Deze lieden gaan met vrouwen ongeveer om zoals jij schetst: geen handen geven, beheersing van de blik. Leden van deze groep wonen ook apart in huizen voor mannen en vrouwen, maar gasten ontvangen van het andere geslacht kan wel, al komt het weinig voor.
Het moment waarop mijn vriend zich realiseerde dat hij daar weg moest, was toen hij de huiskapel (huizen van het Opus Dei hebben allemaal een inpandige kapel) binnenkwam, op de eerste rij een vrouw zag zitten _en daarvan schrok_. Dt kon in zijn beleving nooit de bedoeling van Onze Lieve Heer zijn geweest en hij is nog diezelfde week verhuisd.
Juist door het in ere houden van al die angstige regeltjes ben je volgens hem de godganse dag aan vrouwen aan het denken en anders wel aan allemaal dingen die dan weer niet mogen. Iedere vrouw ga je op den duur zien als een aanleiding tot zonde (zo heet dat bij katholieken) in plaats van als een gewoon mns.
Ik kan niet beoordelen of dat verschijnsel algemeen is, ik ben nooit met vrouwen omgegaan zoals hij en jij dat beschrijven, dus ik heb er geen ervaring mee. Wat ik wl weet is dat ik s zomers aan het strand niet eens last heb van datgene wat jij al in de Kalverstraat probeert te vermijden.
Waarmee ik aankom bij mijn vaders verhaal:
Twee monniken zijn op reis en komen aan bij een rivier. Aan de oever zit een meisje dat naar de overkant wil, maar de rivier is nt iets te woest om dat alleen aan te durven. En van de monniken neemt haar op de schouders en draagt haar naar de overkant. s Avonds zitten ze in een herberg aan het avondmaal. De ene monnik begint te klagen dat de ander zich niet aan zijn kloosterregel gehouden heeft: hij weet toch dat hij geen vrouwen aan mag raken, laat staan ze optillen, zoiets kon toch niet voor een monnik! Hij moest zwaar boete gaan doen, zijn zonde opbiechten bij de abt als ze weer terug waren in het klooster!
Waarop de andere monnik antwoordde: ik heb haar bij de rivier weer neergezet, maar jij loopt nog steeds met haar rond!
(volgens mij bestaat dit verhaal ook in een versie met twee sufis)




> _geplaatst door Mohammed Amin_
> *Als iemand zich beledigd zou voelen omdat ik haar geen hand zou geven omwille van Allah (swt) dan dient men haar ook uit te leggen dat ik omwille van mijn liefde voor Allah (swt) deze persoon ten alle tijden zal helpen in moeilijke situaties, nimmer tegen deze persoon zou liegen of over deze persoon roddelen, deze persoon finanicieel bij zou staan middels sadaqa als deze persoon dit nodig heeft, en ten alle tijden behulpzaam zal zijn simpelweg om de juiste weg van islam aan anderen te laten zien.*


Maar ben je dan goed tegen mij omdat je goed tegen mj wilt zijn, of alleen omdat Iemand Anders dat van je vraagt (of eist)? In dat laatste geval heeft het dus met mij helemaal niets te maken. Toegegeven, het is geen disrespect, maar respect voor mj is het ook niet.
De ongelovigen waar ik mee omga (en dat zijn er veel) respecteren mij ook om wie ik ben, maar zij hebben daar helemaal geen Hogere Macht voor nodig.

Ik snap het ook niet helemaal. Aan de ene kant ben je het met me eens dat het beste teken van respect dt teken is dat het beste begrepen wordt door de ontvanger. Maar de logische consequentie is dan ook dat Allah zich daarmee ook niet inhoudelijk zal bemoeien door het voorschrijven van n specifiek teken van respect, want dat leidt maar tot verwarring. Maar daarmee ben je het dan weer niet eens.
Met je andere been hink je op Satan en de verleiding. Als ik er _for the sake of the argument_ van uit ga dat de regel is bedoeld om verleidingen en andere woeste fantasien te voorkomen, dan is hij niet consequent: een homo zou dan toch alle vrouwen gerust een hand kunnen geven en een lesbienne weer helemaal geen enkele vrouw. En nu ik toch bezig ben: je zegt dat je de zussen van je vrouw wl een hand mag geven omdat ze toch verboden zijn om mee te trouwen. Maar dan mag je de vrouw van je zwager toch k een hand geven? Zij is immers al getrouwd en dus ook verboden.

Maar mijn hoofdvraag was eigenlijk: als we er al van uit gaan dat de hiervoor geciteerde Quran-verzen en ahadith het gebod inhouden om geen handen te schudden met vreemde vrouwen en je hebt maar n kans om een eerste indruk te maken, is er dan nergens een vers of hadith te vinden dat gaat over het voorkomen van misverstanden, over het vermijden van teleurstelling of de kans op belediging? Dat je tenminste blijk geeft ergens een afweging te hebben gemaakt?

Trouwens: we zijn wel hl erg van het topic af aan het wijken!

Adib

----------


## Mohammed Amin

as salaam aleikoem wa raghmatoellahi wa barakatoehoe,

Beste Adib,

Het verhaal van je katholieke vriend of dat van de monniken vond ik leuk om te lezen maar niet vergelijkbaar met mijn situatie.

In het Christendom is de vrouw van oorsprong al zondig omdat Eva haar wederhelft Adam had verleid om van de appel te eten.

In de Qur`an hebben zij beiden evenveel schuld en kwam de verleiding van Satan.

Hier zit nu ook de kern van mijn gedrag, ik ben niet bang voor vrouwen, ik ben ook niet bang voor mijzelf, ik ben wel bang voor de dingen waar Satan mensen toe aanspoort.
De situatie waarbij jouw vrien "schrikt" van een vrouw lijkt mij inderdaad ook niet erg gezond.
Het is danook voor mij geen kwestie van bang zijn , maar een kwestie van mij ergen songemakkelijk bij voelen.

Misschien dat het volgende het een en ander duidelijk maakt :

Toen ik pas moslim was kwamen er veel vriendinnen van mijn vrouw over de vloer en ik had er geen moeite mee om hen een hand te geven.
Op een gegeven moment ga je vrij makkelijk met elkander om, en er waren vriendinnen die opbelden om te vragen of mijn vrouw er was, wanneer ik antwoorde dat zij nog niet thuis was zaten ze 15. minuten later op de bank om op haar te wachten.
Op een gegeven moment merkte ik dat een paar van haar vriendinnen (2 waren niet moslima en 1 wel) wel erg vaak langskwamen en meer aandacht voor mij hadden dan voor mijn vrouw, en na een tijdje lieten ze ook stiekem weten wel in mij geinteresseerd te zijn.

Hier begint het werk van Satan om mensen aan te sporen tot overspel.
Ik heb hier met mijn vrouw over gesproken en de afspraak gemaakt dat er geen vriendinnen meer langskomen als zij er niet is, en op de momenten dat zij er wel is ga ik er niet bij zitten.

Ik vond het een enge situatie, je zult misschien denken wat leuk ik ben aantrekkelijk, maar voor mij dus niet.
Ik ben me gaan verdiepen in de omgangsvormen binnen de islam en ben toen de regels voor mijzelf strenger gaan toepassen.
Het is niet dat ik gevoelens had om overspel te gaan plegen maar de aanzet was er, en daar heb ik heel lang een naar gevoel aan over gehouden.
Want wat zou er gebeurd zijn als ik niet een sterk karakter had gehad ?
Ik moet er niet aan denken dat ik mijn huwlijk kapot zou maken door een zwakte van menselijke aard.

De manier waarop ik nu met mensen omga voelt voor mij een stuk prettiger.

Nu zeg ik niet dat iedereen dit moet doen, want iedereen is vrij in zijn of haar keuze.

Er zijn ook broeders en zusters die menen alles te kunnen doen en hanteren de volgende hadith :

Van Anas: De Profeet zei: "Maak de dingen gemakkelijk en maak het niet moeilijk en breng goed nieuws en laat de mensen niet wegvluchten."(Bukhari)

Een keertje uitgaan met een vrouwlijke collega terwijl je getrouwd bent, en je vrouw en kinderen thuis zitten, Och maak de dingen niet moeilijk.

Een keertje flirten met een man och het kan geen kwaad.

Iedereen heeft zijn / haar visie op het leven en wat hierin het beste is.

Ik neem altijd een pakje sigaretten als goed voorbeeld, er staat op dat het slecht voor je is en dat je er dood aan kan gaan, de een zegt ik blijf er van af, en da ander zegt och eentje moet wel kunnen.

Je zegt :



> Maar ben je dan goed tegen mij omdat je goed tegen mj wilt zijn, of alleen omdat Iemand Anders dat van je vraagt (of eist)? In dat laatste geval heeft het dus met mij helemaal niets te maken. Toegegeven, het is geen disrespect, maar respect voor mj is het ook niet.


Ik ben goed tegen je omdat dat fitrah is.(natuurlijke staat van ieder mens)
Vergelijk het met een muziek instrument, iedereen maakt van nature muziek, alleen zit er bij mij een versterker tussen en dat is mijn geloof.


Over de hand geven aan vrouwen die toegestaan zijn en niet toegestaan ben ik misschien niet duidelijk geweest.
Ik ben getrouwd en de zussen van mijn vrouw zijn mij op dat moment niet toegestaan om te trouwen tot wanneer ik mijn vrouw zou scheiden.
De vrouw van mijn zwager zou mij wel toegestaan zijn als 2e vrouw als zij zou scheiden van haar man.

Nogmaals ik ben het met je eens dat het dat het beste teken van respect dt teken is dat het beste begrepen wordt door de ontvanger. 
Dat zijn de gevoelns van de persoon die ontvangt en daar kan ik niks aan veranderen.
Maar zou ik mijn principes overboord moeten zetten, en mijn eigen gevoel van wat wel en niet goed is moeten laten varen om een ander op dat moment te plezieren ?

Een van de Marx brothers heeft eens gezegd :
Dit zijn mijn principes, en als ze je niet aanstaan dan gebruik ik ze niet en neem andere principes die je wel aanstaan.

Ik moest hier erg om lachen omdat je je eigen op deze manier totaal ondergeschikt maakt aan iedereen.


Je zegt :



> Als ik er for the sake of the argument van uit ga dat de regel is bedoeld om verleidingen en andere woeste fantasien te voorkomen, dan is hij niet consequent: een homo zou dan toch alle vrouwen gerust een hand kunnen geven en een lesbienne weer helemaal geen enkele vrouw.


De regels van gedrag tussen mannen en vrouwen voorkomt in mijn geval vervelende situaties zoals ik mee heb gemaakt met vriendinnen van mijn vrouw.


Zoals ik al eerder zei : ik voel me eigen niet aangetrokken tot een vrouw als ik haar hand schud, en ik zal zeer zeker niet woest over haar gaan fantaseren.
Ieder mens geeft zelf invulling van normen en waarden, en goed of slecht in zijn/haar leven.
Ik heb voor mijzelf bepaalde grenzen getrokken en die overschrijd ik niet.

Een mooie hadith over het verschil tussen volken en hun gebruiken van begroeting is de volgende :

`A'isha zei: "Een woestijnarabier kwam bij de Profeet (God's zegen en vrede zij met hem) en zei: "Kus jij je kinderen? Wij kussen hen niet." De Profeet (God's zegen en vrede zij met hem) zei: "Wat kan ik nu voor je doen, als God de genade uit je hart heeft verwijderd?" (al-Bukhari en Muslim)


Nogmaals iedereen moet zelf invulling geven aan hetgeen hij doet of laat in het leven, dat is het mooiste in de mens dat Allah(swt) ons heeft gegeven : de vrijheid van keuze.

Als iemand het prettig vind om andere vrouwen ter begroeting te zoenen dan moet hij dat voor zichzelf weten, en zal ik heus niet met een bestraffende vinger zeggen "dat mag niet!"

Daarintegen behoud ik voor mijzelf de vrijheid van keuze om vrouwen geen hand te geven.

Je zegt :



> Trouwens: we zijn wel hl erg van het topic af aan het wijken!


Zolang niemand zich er aan stoort , stoort het mij ook niet.

salaam,

----------


## adib

> _Geplaatst door Mohammed Amin_ 
> *Toen ik pas moslim was kwamen er veel vriendinnen van mijn vrouw over de vloer en ik had er geen moeite mee om hen een hand te geven.
> Op een gegeven moment ga je vrij makkelijk met elkander om, en er waren vriendinnen die opbelden om te vragen of mijn vrouw er was, wanneer ik antwoorde dat zij nog niet thuis was zaten ze 15. minuten later op de bank om op haar te wachten.
> Op een gegeven moment merkte ik dat een paar van haar vriendinnen (2 waren niet moslima en 1 wel) wel erg vaak langskwamen en meer aandacht voor mij hadden dan voor mijn vrouw, en na een tijdje lieten ze ook stiekem weten wel in mij geinteresseerd te zijn.
> 
> Hier begint het werk van Satan om mensen aan te sporen tot overspel.
> *


Kan natuurlijk niet worden ontkend. Maar wat vloeit er zoal nog meer voort uit het schudden van handen? Een baan, een goed gesprek, een vriendschap, een huwelijk...
Volgens mij gooi je toch heel veel kind weg met een heel klein beetje aanhangend water.
Er zijn meer manieren om je de vrouwen van het lijf te slaan, en ook beter toegespitst op de situatie waarin dat ook echt speelt en nodig is.

Adib

----------


## Mohammed Amin

as salaam elikoem wa raghmatoellahi wa barakatoehoe,

Beste Adib,

Jij hebt jouw manier om met zaken om te gaan in dit leven en ik de mijne.
Mijn manier is niet jouw manier, en jouw manier is niet de mijne.

Je zegt :



> Maar wat vloeit er zoal nog meer voort uit het schudden van handen? Een baan, een goed gesprek, een vriendschap, een huwelijk...


Ik beweer ook niet dat er alleen slecht uit het handenschudden kan voortkomen.
Alleen om slechte situaties te voorkomen vermijd ik het.

En wat heb ik berijkt met niet hand schudden ?

even kijken :

Een goede baan alhamdoelillah,

Goede gesprekken heb ik ook regelmatig,

een gebrek aan vriendschap heb ik ook niet,

En alhamdoelillah een goed huwlijk zonder handen te schudden.


Vergelijk het eens met alcohol en autorijden: je hebt drie soorten chauffeurs

1. Ik ben een bestuurder die absoluut geen alcohol drinkt en ik vind dat ik op deze wijze een veilige chauffeur ben.

2. Dan zijn er mensen die zeggen die paar glaasjes kunnen niet zoveel kwaad en ik vind dat ik ook nog veilig rij.

3. En dan zijn er mensen die straalbezopen achter het stuur klimmen en ongelukken veroorzaken.


Om nu te voorkomen dat ik van veilige chauffeur naar de laaste catagorie afzak neem ik de stap naar de middelste catagorie niet.

salaam,

----------


## adib

> _Geplaatst door Mohammed Amin_
> *Jij hebt jouw manier om met zaken om te gaan in dit leven en ik de mijne.
> Mijn manier is niet jouw manier, en jouw manier is niet de mijne.*


Ja! Natuurlijk! Maar dat geldt anytime, any place, anywhere voor iedereen.
Dat was dus ook niet het punt. De discussie begon met de stelling van Ridouan dat hij vrienden was kwijtgeraakt omdat hij zich aan de sunna van de profeet (vzmh) wilde houden en het niet schudden van handen met vrouwen was daar in zijn ogen een onderdeel van.
Zoiets veronderstelt toch iets minder vrijblijvends dan ik heb mijn manier, jij de jouwe. Dat was dus ook waar ik aanvankelijk op reageerde.




> _Geplaats door Mohammed Amin_
> *Ik beweer ook niet dat er alleen slecht uit het handenschudden kan voortkomen. Alleen om slechte situaties te voorkomen vermijd ik het.*


Dat heb je ook duidelijk over het voetlicht gebracht en ik ben het er ook mee eens dat je op die manier slechte situaties effectief vermijdt. Mijn punt is echter: je vermijdt er ook goede situaties mee en die twee zijn niet te scheiden.
Wat ik steeds probeer uit te leggen is dat het navolgen van de sunna van de profeet (vzmh) niet inhoudt dat je je immer gerade aus aan regels houdt, maar juist betekent dat je per situatie steeds meerdere toepasselijke regels (die elkaar gerust tegen kunnen spreken qua formulering) op een verantwoorde manier tegen elkaar af moet wegen. Vandaar ook mijn vraag: zijn er dan nergens ahadith te vinden die gaan over het vermijden van teleurstelling of onbedoeld kwetsen?
Je voorbeeld over alcohol (dat mij uit het hart gegrepen is trouwens) is daarvoor een goed aanknopingspunt.
Toen ik een jaar of 11-12 was, zijn wij op vakantie geweest naar Griekenland. Op een dag hebben we een Grieks Orthodox klooster bezocht waar bijzondere mozaeken en wandschilderingen te zien waren. Wij werden in dat klooster rondgeleid door een monnik die alleen Grieks, Grieks en Grieks sprak en die ons na de rondleiding in zijn cel uitnodigde voor een borrel (met brood en geitenkaas). Nu spreken mijn beide ouders Engels en Frans, maar Grieks is toch even wat anders. En een Christelijke monnik met handen en voeten uitleggen dat wij van ons geloof geen alcohol mogen drinken? Ga er maar eens aan staan!
Mijn vader merkte al snel dat het onmogelijk was om hem dat fatsoenlijk uit te leggen en dat deze man dus waarschijnlijk diep beledigd zou zijn als we zijn uitnodiging zouden weigeren.
Wij gingen dus met zn drien aan de borrel: een mierzoete likeur die nog sterker naar banaan rook dan banaan. Na mijn eerste slok wist ik exact waar mijn slokdarm liep.
Het ergste was nog dat wij meteen een tweede borrel ingeschonken kregen toen de eerste op was. Mijn vader heeft dapper doorgedronken, maar mjn tweede borrel werd, toen de monnik even naar de keuken was om extra eten te halen, aan s mans geraniums gevoerd.
Nog jaren later hebben wij ons afgevraagd of de geraniums deze aanslag overleefd hebben

Adib

----------


## Ridouan

Salam Adib,

Ik zal me niet in de discusie mengen aangezien jij de discussie verder voerde met Mohammed Amin en mijn reply buiten beschouwing liet.

Alleen dit ging over mij :


Citaat: 
Geplaatst door Mohammed Amin
Jij hebt jouw manier om met zaken om te gaan in dit leven en ik de mijne.Mijn manier is niet jouw manier, en jouw manier is niet de mijne. 

Ja! Natuurlijk! Maar dat geldt anytime, any place, anywhere voor iedereen.
Dat was dus ook niet het punt. De discussie begon met de stelling van Ridouan dat hij vrienden was kwijtgeraakt omdat hij zich aan de sunna van de profeet (vzmh) wilde houden en het niet schudden van handen met vrouwen was daar in zijn ogen een onderdeel van.

*******
Niet in mijn ogen, volgens de bronnen, er is niets wat in tegenstelling is of het verbod op handen geven met een niet ma7rame vrouw opheft......


Zoiets veronderstelt toch iets minder vrijblijvends dan ik heb mijn manier, jij de jouwe. Dat was dus ook waar ik aanvankelijk op reageerde

*******
Waarom niet ? 

Jij zegt: "De discussie begon met de stelling van Ridouan dat hij vrienden was kwijtgeraakt omdat hij zich aan de sunna van de profeet (vzmh) wilde houden." 

Ik zeg op mijn beurt, ik dwing niemand iets, ik vraag alleen om respect voor mijn weg en denkwijze. Aub geen hand en andere zaken. Wat anderen willen doen is hun zaak, ik zal hen altijd een nasee7a geven, maar als ze niet willen houdt het op....Ik ga mij niet conformeren aan andere als het tegen mijn geloof in gaat. Dat verwacht ik van anders gelovigen ook niet.

En je kunt nooit met iets harams beginnen om er iets halals van te maken.....

Salam Ridouan

----------


## Mohammed Amin

as salaam aleikoem wa raghmatoellahi wa barakatoehoe broeder Adib,

U zegt : 


> De discussie begon met de stelling van Ridouan dat hij vrienden was kwijtgeraakt omdat hij zich aan de sunna van de profeet (vzmh) wilde houden en het niet schudden van handen met vrouwen was daar in zijn ogen een onderdeel van.


Ik begrijp heel goed wat broeder Ridouan bedoeld.
Hoe steviger je je vast wenst te houden aan de sunna hoe meer van de zwakkere broeders en zusters zich van je afkeren.
Ook ik deel deze ervaring.
Een veel gehoorde uitspraak is : "man wat ben jij streng zeg, relax je moet een beetje genieten van het leven"

Helaas staat ongehoorzaam zijn aan Allah(swt) bij hun onder de noemer "genieten van het leven".


U zegt : 




> Mijn punt is echter: je vermijdt er ook goede situaties mee en die twee zijn niet te scheiden. Wat ik steeds probeer uit te leggen is dat het navolgen van de sunna van de profeet (vzmh) niet inhoudt dat je je immer gerade aus aan regels houdt, maar juist betekent dat je per situatie steeds meerdere toepasselijke regels (die elkaar gerust tegen kunnen spreken qua formulering) op een verantwoorde manier tegen elkaar af moet wegen. Vandaar ook mijn vraag: zijn er dan nergens ahadith te vinden die gaan over het vermijden van teleurstelling of onbedoeld kwetsen?


Hadith : "Wie na mij nog gaat leven zal veel verschillen zien. Jullie moeten mijn Soennah (traditie) en die van de rechtgeleide khaliefen volgen. Houdt er aanvast en bijt je er goed in vast. Ik waarschuw jullie en vermijdt vernieuwingen, want vernieuwingen zijn misleidingen" (at-Tirmidhi).

In deze hadith zie je dat Mohammed(saws) ons waarschuwd voor het afwijken van zijn soennah.

Over hetgeen halal en haram is :

"Telkens wanneer de gezant van God (saws) moest kiezen tussen twee zaken, dan koos hij de makkelijkste van hen zolang het geen zonde was en als het een zonde was, dan was hij het die er de meeste afstand van hield"
(muttafaqun 'alayh: al-lu'lu' wa-l-mardjaan. Sahieh al-Bukhari)

het is dus beter ergens afstand van te houden dan er aan toe te geven.


Kijk naar je eigen situatie met de Griek : Om deze brave borst maar niet teleur te stellen hebben jullie toe gegeven om iets harams te nuttigen.
Met andere woorden om een onderdeel van de schepping niet teleur te stellen hebben jullie de Schepper(swt) teleur gesteld.

Ik kies er ten alle tijden voor om mijn Schepper(swt) te gehoorzamen, inplaats van het gehoorzamen aan iets dat Hij(swt) geschapen heeft.

Hadith :
"God houdt ervan dat de door Hem geoorloofde dingen worden nagekomen zoals Hij het verafschuwt dat zondige dingen worden begaan" (Ahmed, Ibn Habbaan en al-Bayhaqi)

Ik sluit af met een citaat van broeder Redouan waarvan ik vind dat het eigenlijk meer zegt dan alle tekst die ik tot nu toe heb geplaatst.
De mening die hij hier stelt deel ik voor 100%




> Ik zeg op mijn beurt, ik dwing niemand iets, ik vraag alleen om respect voor mijn weg en denkwijze. Aub geen hand en andere zaken. Wat anderen willen doen is hun zaak, ik zal hen altijd een nasee7a geven, maar als ze niet willen houdt het op....Ik ga mij niet conformeren aan andere als het tegen mijn geloof in gaat. Dat verwacht ik van anders gelovigen ook niet.


salaam,

----------


## adib

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_
> *Niet in mijn ogen, volgens de bronnen, er is niets wat in tegenstelling is of het verbod op handen geven met een niet ma7rame vrouw opheft......*


In jouw ogen volgens de bronnen. Hier kun je je niet uit redeneren. Hoe je het ook wendt of keert,je bent het altijd zelf die bepaalt wat er in de bronnen staat en (nog belangrijker) welke bronnen relevant zijn.




> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_
> *Ik zeg op mijn beurt, ik dwing niemand iets, ik vraag alleen om respect voor mijn weg en denkwijze. Aub geen hand en andere zaken. Wat anderen willen doen is hun zaak, ik zal hen altijd een nasee7a geven, maar als ze niet willen houdt het op....Ik ga mij niet conformeren aan andere als het tegen mijn geloof in gaat. Dat verwacht ik van anders gelovigen ook niet.*


Jouw weg houdt in dat je bij gelegenheid bewust het risico loopt mensen voor het hoofd te stoten zonder zeker te weten of je dat nog recht kunt zetten en dat bovendien voor een volstrekt non issue als handen schudden. Als je daarvoor respect vraagt, vraag je teveel, vooral van anders gelovigen.

Adib

----------


## Ridouan

Citaat: 
Geplaatst door Ridouan
Niet in mijn ogen, volgens de bronnen, er is niets wat in tegenstelling is of het verbod op handen geven met een niet ma7rame vrouw opheft...... 

In jouw ogen volgens de bronnen. Hier kun je je niet uit redeneren. Hoe je het ook wendt of keert,je bent het altijd zelf die bepaalt wat er in de bronnen staat en (nog belangrijker) welke bronnen relevant zijn.

******
Niet in mijn ogen, volgens de Koran, de Profeet asws, de metgezellen r.a, de selef, geleerden en de meerderheid van moslims. 90 % accepteerd een hadieth mits deze betrouwbaar of authentiek is. Als men bijv. de hand geeft, kent men of het verbod niet of dan is men zondaar tegen het verbod. Aangezien men de andere ( van zelfde overleveraars etc. ) wel erkend....Ik wil je eraan herinneren dat wij uit bronnen MOETEN redeneren aangezien we een voorgeschreven weg volgen.....Bewijs is een vereistte, er zijn zoveel overleveringen over.......Ik bepaal niet zelf of bronnen relevant zijn, ik accepteer wat betrouwbaar verklaart is, dat is heel iets anders. Anders was ik slaaf van mijn lusten.....

Citaat: 
Geplaatst door Ridouan
Ik zeg op mijn beurt, ik dwing niemand iets, ik vraag alleen om respect voor mijn weg en denkwijze. Aub geen hand en andere zaken. Wat anderen willen doen is hun zaak, ik zal hen altijd een nasee7a geven, maar als ze niet willen houdt het op....Ik ga mij niet conformeren aan andere als het tegen mijn geloof in gaat. Dat verwacht ik van anders gelovigen ook niet. 


Jouw weg houdt in dat je bij gelegenheid bewust het risico loopt mensen voor het hoofd te stoten zonder zeker te weten of je dat nog recht kunt zetten en dat bovendien voor een volstrekt non issue als handen schudden. Als je daarvoor respect vraagt, vraag je teveel, vooral van anders gelovigen.

Adib

******
De profeet asws zei:

"Gehoorzaamheid aan een schepsel gaat nooit samen met ongehoorzaamheid aan de schepper." 

"Gehoorzaamheid is in wat goed is."

Jij vindt handen schudden een non-issue, ik niet aangezien het verboden is. Zelfs alcohol drinken vind jij normaal om je gast niet te beledigen. Gaat dat voor je Schepper swt ? 

Zoals jij het met je laatste stukje zegt, moet ik mn geloof dus maar verwaarlozen en aanpassen aan anderen ? Terwijl ik alleen om begrip vraag voor mijn denkwijze bij een "volstrekt non issue" ? Respect komt van 2 kanten, "geven en nemen." M.a.w plaats jij jezelf als moslim in een onderschikte rol, want jij past je steeds aan, en verwacht blijkbaar geen respect van de tegenpartij, pas als je hun wil opgevolgt hebt ( drinken en handgeven ). Ik verwacht het vooraf.....Hoe ver wil je gaan beste Adib ? Varkensvlees eten als je het aangeboden krijgt ? Dadelijk kwets je degene die het aanbied etc. Ik sluit alle deuren voor de Shaitan, zoals broeder Mohammed Amin zegt. Ik probeer het uit te leggen, als men het niet accepteerd jammer. Er zijn ook veel mensen na 11-09 tegen de islam, je stelt hun ook teleur als je zegt dat je praktizeerd etc.

mvg

----------


## adib

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_
> *Niet in mijn ogen, volgens de Koran, de Profeet asws, de metgezellen r.a, de selef, geleerden en de meerderheid van moslims. 90 % accepteerd een hadieth mits deze betrouwbaar of authentiek is. Als men bijv. de hand geeft, kent men of het verbod niet of dan is men zondaar tegen het verbod. Aangezien men de andere ( van zelfde overleveraars etc. ) wel erkend....Ik wil je eraan herinneren dat wij uit bronnen MOETEN redeneren aangezien we een voorgeschreven weg volgen.....Bewijs is een vereistte, er zijn zoveel overleveringen over.......Ik bepaal niet zelf of bronnen relevant zijn, ik accepteer wat betrouwbaar verklaart is, dat is heel iets anders. Anders was ik slaaf van mijn lusten.....*


In jouw ogen volgens de H. Quran, in jouw ogen volgens de Profeet (vzmh), in jouw ogen volgens de metgezellen enz. En door het oordeel van anderen te accepteren met betrekking tot wat betrouwbaar is en wat niet, bepaal je wel degelijk zelf welke bronnen relevant zijn.
As I said: hier kun je je niet uit redeneren en er bestaat geen enkele manier om je eigen verantwoordelijkheid in dezen terzijde te schuiven. (je hebt mij nu niet meer nodig om deze discussie tot het einde toe te voeren).




> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_
> *Jij vindt handen schudden een non-issue, ik niet aangezien het verboden is. Zelfs alcohol drinken vind jij normaal om je gast niet te beledigen. Gaat dat voor je Schepper swt?
> Zoals jij het met je laatste stukje zegt, moet ik mn geloof dus maar verwaarlozen en aanpassen aan anderen ? Terwijl ik alleen om begrip vraag voor mijn denkwijze bij een "volstrekt non issue" ? Respect komt van 2 kanten, "geven en nemen." M.a.w plaats jij jezelf als moslim in een onderschikte rol, want jij past je steeds aan, en verwacht blijkbaar geen respect van de tegenpartij, pas als je hun wil opgevolgt hebt ( drinken en handgeven ). Ik verwacht het vooraf.....Hoe ver wil je gaan beste Adib ? Varkensvlees eten als je het aangeboden krijgt ? Dadelijk kwets je degene die het aanbied etc. Ik sluit alle deuren voor de Shaitan, zoals broeder Mohammed Amin zegt. Ik probeer het uit te leggen, als men het niet accepteerd jammer. Er zijn ook veel mensen na 11-09 tegen de islam, je stelt hun ook teleur als je zegt dat je praktizeerd etc.*


Hoe ver je wilt gaan is vrij nauwkeurig te bepalen met de categorische imperatief (wat gij niet wilt dat u geschiedt). Door een borrel te drinken schaadt je niemand (hooguit jezelf), door met een borrel op achter het stuur te gaan zitten ben je een gevaar voor anderen. Ik zie die grens vrij scherp en zie ook geen hellend vlak.
Respect komt van twee kanten, inderdaad. Maar de manier waarop jij je aan de sunna wilt houden zorgt er toch vooral voor dat anderen jou moeten respecteren en jijzelf vrijwel geen ruimte meer hebt om op een begrijpelijke manier respect te tonen, want overal loert de satan en ieder klein overtredinkje is meteen een halsmisdrijf.
Niemand vraagt van je om je geloof terzijde te schuiven. Maar ik vind het niet meer dan normaal dat mensen zich van je afkeren wanneer je ze het idee geeft dat jouw geloof overal en altijd belangrijker is dan zelfs hun kleinste en onbetekenendste verlangens.
Jij hebt het over gehoorzaamheid en ondergeschiktheid aan de tegenpartij (Freudiaanse verspreking?). Ik snap werkelijk niet hoe je kunt bedenken dat een welgemeende poging tot beleefdheid daar iets mee te maken kan hebben en ook niet hoe je een medemens zo vanzelfsprekend kunt zien als tegenstander.
Even voor de duidelijkheid: die monnik was er niet op uit ons van ons geloof af te brengen, wist niet eens dat we moslims waren (dat kregen we ook niet uitgelegd) en wist waarschijnlijk niet eens wat de Islam ws. De keuze was dus niet zwart-wit: principieel blijven of onder de deur door kruipen maar hl erg grijs: iets doen wat eigenlijk niet mag maar wat niemand schade berokkent of iemand onherstelbaar beledigen. In dat soort situaties pas ik mij dus aan ja, simpelweg omdat ik ook van anderen graag zie dat ze zich aan mij aanpassen.
Of zoals mijn moeder zegt: Je moet z autorijden dat je ook de fouten van een ander kunt opvangen.

----------


## Ridouan

Citaat: 
Geplaatst door Ridouan
Niet in mijn ogen, volgens de Koran, de Profeet asws, de metgezellen r.a, de selef, geleerden en de meerderheid van moslims. 90 % accepteerd een hadieth mits deze betrouwbaar of authentiek is. Als men bijv. de hand geeft, kent men of het verbod niet of dan is men zondaar tegen het verbod. Aangezien men de andere ( van zelfde overleveraars etc. ) wel erkend....Ik wil je eraan herinneren dat wij uit bronnen MOETEN redeneren aangezien we een voorgeschreven weg volgen.....Bewijs is een vereistte, er zijn zoveel overleveringen over.......Ik bepaal niet zelf of bronnen relevant zijn, ik accepteer wat betrouwbaar verklaart is, dat is heel iets anders. Anders was ik slaaf van mijn lusten..... 

In jouw ogen volgens de H. Quran, in jouw ogen volgens de Profeet (vzmh), in jouw ogen volgens de metgezellen enz.

*****
Dit zijn de bronnen voor de moslims. Ik zal je hier beneden aangeven met bewijzen. In jouw ogen niet ?  

En door het oordeel van anderen te accepteren met betrekking tot wat betrouwbaar is en wat niet, bepaal je wel degelijk zelf welke bronnen relevant zijn.

*****
Wij moeten vanuit de islam bronnen volgen, zoals ik zei, geef ik je hieronder aan, met bewijzen. Dan bepaal ik het gedeeltelijk wel ja, aangezien voor mijn geloof de bronnen van de islam betrouwbaar zijn en daarbij accepteer ik alle bronnen. 

As I said: hier kun je je niet uit redeneren en er bestaat geen enkele manier om je eigen verantwoordelijkheid in dezen terzijde te schuiven. (je hebt mij nu niet meer nodig om deze discussie tot het einde toe te voeren

*****
Waar schuif ik mn verantwoordelijkheid af ? Uitredeneren ? hahhahhah. Ik neem juist mn verantwoordelijkheid !!! Aangezien ik weet door de Koran en de sunna wat ik moet volgen !!!!! Rare redenering. Het gaat erom waarom ik bijv. geen hand geef, dit is doordat ik de verantwoordelijkheid neem om het geleverde bewijs te accepteren.....Dat geef ik juist steeds aan. Aangezien ik geschapen ben om Allah swt te aanbidden, gaat dit voor alles.....En jij, jij schuift alles af op het evt. kwetsen van mensen, terwijl Allah swt en Zijn swt Wetten op de tweede plaatst komen.......Dat is afschuiven en uit redeneren..... Bewijzen voor mn stelling:

Soerah Al-Ahzab : 33 aya 21: Voorzeker, de Boodschapper van Allah is voor jullie een goed voorbeeld: voor wie op (de beloning van) Allah en het Hiernamaals hoopt, en voor wie Allah veelvuldig gedenkt.

Voorbeeld: 1) Handeling die nagevolgd kan, moet of dient te worden.
2) Wat gesteld, gegeven, getoond, gezegd wordt ter verduidelijking.
3) Toonbeeld = voortreffelijk voorbeeld.

Soerah An Nis 4: aya 59: O jullie gelovigen, gehoorzaamt Allah en gehoorzaamt de Boodschapper, en degenen onder jullie die met gezag bekleed zijn. Als jullie over iets van mening verschillen, leg het voor aan Allah en de Boodschapper, indien jullie in Allah en de Laatste Dag geloven.

Moslims die in onenigheid verkeren refereren aan de Qoraan en de overleveringen van de Profeet.

Soerah Al A rf 7: aya 62: Ik verkondig jullie Boodschappen van mijn Heer en ik geef jullie raad en ik weet over Allah wat jullie niet weten.

Raad: 1) Advies geven over datgene wat men weet om een probleem op te lossen.
2) Datgene wat men tegen een ander zegt om hem/ haar te helpen, dus advies 
geven, een raadgever dus.

Soerah Ibrhm 14: aya 4: En Wij hebben geen Boodschapper gezonden, of (hij sprak) de taal van zijn volk, om hen een duidelijke uitleg te geven.

Uitleggen: Verklaren, toelichten, duiden, uiteenzetten, expliceren, interpreteren, tekst en 
uitleg geven. 

Soerah Al Hadd 57: aya 19: En degene die in Allah en zijn Boodschapper geloven: zij zijn de getrouwen en de getuigen bij hun Heer, voor hen is er hun beloning en hun licht.

Hier staat duidelijk in Allah en zijn Boodschapper geloven.

Geloven: 1) Vast vertrouwen hebben op of in.
Er vast van overtuigd zijn dat iemand of iets niet alleen in de verbeelding maar in werkelijkheid bestaat. Op Gezag van een ander (Allah in dit geval) als waar beschouwen.

Sprak de Qoraan niet over het Boek en de Wijsheid, die beiden geopenbaard waren. Stelling van Al-Shafii, n van de belangrijkste denkers en rechtsgeleerde.

Soerah Al-Baqarah 2: aya 129: Onze Heer! En zend tot hen een boodschapper van hun eigen volk, die hen Uw Verzen voordraagt en die hen het Boek (de Qoraan) en de Wijsheid onderwijst en die hen reinigt. Voorwaar, U bent de Almachtige, de Alwijze.

Soerah Al-Baqarah 2: aya 151: Zoals Wij een boodschapper uit jullie midden zonden, die aan jullie Onze Verzen voorleest, die jullie reinigt, die jullie het Boek (Qoraan) en de Wijsheid onderwijst wat jullie niet weten.

Soerah li-Imrn 3: aya 164: Voorzeker, Allah gaf een grote gunst aan de gelovigen, toen Hij tot hen een Boodschapper uit hun midden stuurde. Hij draagt hun Zijn Verzen voor. En hij reinigt hen (de gelovigen) en hij onderwijst hun het Boek (deQoraan) en de wijsheid, terwijl zij daarvoor zeker in duidelijke dwaling verkeerden.

Reinigen: Bevrijden uit een toestand van onreinheid, zonde of schuld. Zuiveren, schoonmaken.
Onderwijzen: Begrip en vaardigheden overbrengen. Vaardigheden zijn, bekwaamheden, behendigheden!!

Let op er staat, het Boek en de wijsheid, niet het boek van de wijsheid.
En is namelijk een begrip om eenvoudig aan een of de toe te voegen, erbij op te tellen. Lijkt me nogal simpel, gewoon nadenken dus, 1 (Boek) plus 1 (wijsheid ) = 2. 
Als er van de wijsheid zou staan, betekende dat, bij aanduiding van het al genoemde, in dit geval is het al genoemde het Boek. Er wordt dus duidelijk over twee verschillende zaken verteld.

Soerah liImrn 3: aya 7: Hij is degene die het Boek (Qoraan) aan jou heeft neer gezonden, met daarin nduidige Verzen, zij zijn de grondslag van het Boek (Qoraan), anderen zijn voor meer uitleg vatbaar. Maar degenen die in hun harten een neiging (tot valsheid) hebben, misbruiken de (verzen) met meerdere betekenissen om Fitnah (afgoderij, shirk) te zaaien en de betekenis ervan te zoeken.
En de uitleg ervan is bij niemand ervan bekend dan bij Allah, en degene die stevig gegrondvest in kennis staan, zeggen;
Wij geloven er in, alles is van onze Heer, en zij laten zich niet vermanen, behalve de bezitters van verstand.

enduidig: Voor slechts n uiteg vatbaar.
Vatbaar: 1) In aanmerkingkomend, 2) Geschikt, 3) Ontvankelijk.
Anderen: 1) De, of het tweede. 2) Niet dezelfde.3) Zich onderscheidend in hoedanigheid, 
Eigenschap, aard.
Degenen: Zij.
Gegrondvest:1) Grondslag, fundament, basis.2) Tot stand gebracht, in het leven geroepen, 
Stichten. 3) Grondleggen
Vermanen: 1) Met morele druk, met nadruk, klem. 2) Met aandrang zeggen dat hij/ zij 
zich moet beteren, herstellen.

Wat wordt er bedoeld hier met anderen? De Verzen? Nee want die zijn nduidig, dus maar voor n uitleg vatbaar!!
Wat is dan dat anderen wat voor mr uitleg vatbaar is? De tradities, uitleg van de Profeet (saws) wellicht!! Of de voorgaande geschriften?
Dit vers lijkt me duidelijk genoeg, Mohammed (saws) had het verstand en de kennis en stond stevig gegrondvest, net als zijn metgezellen die na zijn dood door gingen met het uitdragen van de islam, ook de uitspraken en voorbeelden (tradities) van de Profeet.
En wie zijn dat, degene die gegrondvest staan in kennis? De geleerden misschien? De metgezellen 
van de Profeet? En er is wel duidelijk een verschil tussen een boodschap en een boodschapper! 
Boodschapper verwijst naar een menselijk iemand, geen artikel.
We denken toch zeker niet dat Allah (swt) een onbetrouwbaar iemand gezonden heeft, nee Allah heeft de allerbeste de meest betrouwbare onder de mensen gezonden daarvoor, Allah (swt) weet alles het beste.

"And whoever opposes the Messenger after the guidance has been made clear to him, and he follows a way other than the way of the believers, We will turn him to what He has chosen and land him in Hell - what an evil destination. "Sura 4: 115

En de Profeet asws zei:

"So stick to my Sunnah and the Sunnah of the rightly-guided Khaleefahs after me."

Duidelijk ik kan nog veel meer bronnen geven....
 

Citaat: 
Geplaatst door Ridouan
Jij vindt handen schudden een non-issue, ik niet aangezien het verboden is. Zelfs alcohol drinken vind jij normaal om je gast niet te beledigen. Gaat dat voor je Schepper swt?
Zoals jij het met je laatste stukje zegt, moet ik mn geloof dus maar verwaarlozen en aanpassen aan anderen ? Terwijl ik alleen om begrip vraag voor mijn denkwijze bij een "volstrekt non issue" ? Respect komt van 2 kanten, "geven en nemen." M.a.w plaats jij jezelf als moslim in een onderschikte rol, want jij past je steeds aan, en verwacht blijkbaar geen respect van de tegenpartij, pas als je hun wil opgevolgt hebt ( drinken en handgeven ). Ik verwacht het vooraf.....Hoe ver wil je gaan beste Adib ? Varkensvlees eten als je het aangeboden krijgt ? Dadelijk kwets je degene die het aanbied etc. Ik sluit alle deuren voor de Shaitan, zoals broeder Mohammed Amin zegt. Ik probeer het uit te leggen, als men het niet accepteerd jammer. Er zijn ook veel mensen na 11-09 tegen de islam, je stelt hun ook teleur als je zegt dat je praktizeerd etc.

----------


## Ridouan

Hoe ver je wilt gaan is vrij nauwkeurig te bepalen met de categorische imperatief (wat gij niet wilt dat u geschiedt). Door een borrel te drinken schaadt je niemand (hooguit jezelf), door met een borrel op achter het stuur te gaan zitten ben je een gevaar voor anderen. Ik zie die grens vrij scherp en zie ook geen hellend vlak.

*******
Ik had het over ongehoorzaamheid aan de Schepper swt in samenhang met gehoorzaamheid aan een schepsel. Je schaadt jezelf zeker. Daar het verboden is !!!! Je ziet de grens in mijn ogen niet m.b.t geaccepteerd willen worden. Daar heb je ( te ) veel voor over....... 

Respect komt van twee kanten, inderdaad. Maar de manier waarop jij je aan de sunna wilt houden zorgt er toch vooral voor dat anderen jou moeten respecteren en jijzelf vrijwel geen ruimte meer hebt om op een begrijpelijke manier respect te tonen, want overal loert de satan en ieder klein overtredinkje is meteen een halsmisdrijf.

*******
We discusseren hier over hand geven en alcohol, ik ga iemand niet opleggen om hoofddoek in mijn bijzijn te dragen, e.d. WANNEER het mij aangaat en ze mijn medewerking op 1 of andere manier vragen of willen aan iets wat tegen mn godsdienst is, dan weiger ik......Daar maak jij een halszaak van. Weet jij hoe ik mezelf profileer in het dagelijks leven ? 

Niemand vraagt van je om je geloof terzijde te schuiven. Maar ik vind het niet meer dan normaal dat mensen zich van je afkeren wanneer je ze het idee geeft dat jouw geloof overal en altijd belangrijker is dan zelfs hun kleinste en onbetekenendste verlangens.

*******
Zoals ik het al zei, geef ik mijn beweegreden aan, jij vindt verboden als handdrukken aan niet ma7ram vrouwen onbetekenend en alcohol nuttigen. Ik niet. Jij komt met deze 2 voorbeelden en doet alsof ik met een zonnescherm om me heen rondloop. Als hun verlangens niet tegen mn Godsdienst ingaan dan zal ik altijd willen helpen en klaar staan.....  

Jij hebt het over gehoorzaamheid en ondergeschiktheid aan de tegenpartij (Freudiaanse verspreking?). 

*******
Ik zal het nogmaals aanstippen:

De profeet asws zei:

"Gehoorzaamheid aan een schepsel gaat nooit samen met ongehoorzaamheid aan de schepper." 

"Gehoorzaamheid is in wat goed is."

Jij vindt handen schudden een non-issue, ik niet aangezien het verboden is. Zelfs alcohol drinken vind jij normaal om je gast niet te beledigen. Gaat dat voor je Schepper swt ?  

Ik snap werkelijk niet hoe je kunt bedenken dat een welgemeende poging tot beleefdheid daar iets mee te maken kan hebben en ook niet hoe je een medemens zo vanzelfsprekend kunt zien als tegenstander.

*******
Ik zeI:

Zoals jij het met je laatste stukje zegt, moet ik mn geloof dus maar verwaarlozen en aanpassen aan anderen ? Terwijl ik alleen om begrip vraag voor mijn denkwijze bij een "volstrekt non issue" ? Respect komt van 2 kanten, "geven en nemen." M.a.w plaats jij jezelf als moslim in een onderschikte rol, want jij past je steeds aan, en verwacht blijkbaar geen respect van de tegenpartij, pas als je hun wil opgevolgt hebt ( drinken en handgeven ). Ik verwacht het vooraf.....Hoe ver wil je gaan beste Adib ? Varkensvlees eten als je het aangeboden krijgt ? Dadelijk kwets je degene die het aanbied etc. 

Tegenpartij m.a.w de andere partij. Niet tegenstander. Verspreking ? 

Even voor de duidelijkheid: die monnik was er niet op uit ons van ons geloof af te brengen, wist niet eens dat we moslims waren (dat kregen we ook niet uitgelegd) en wist waarschijnlijk niet eens wat de Islam ws. 

*******
Daar gaat het mij niet om. Lees het nog maar eens. 

De keuze was dus niet zwart-wit: principieel blijven of onder de deur door kruipen maar hl erg grijs: iets doen wat eigenlijk niet mag maar wat niemand schade berokkent of iemand onherstelbaar beledigen. In dat soort situaties pas ik mij dus aan ja, simpelweg omdat ik ook van anderen graag zie dat ze zich aan mij aanpassen.

******
Gehoorzaamheid aan een schepsel i.t.t. gehoorzaamheid aan de Schepper swt daarin verschillen we dus. Het zij zo. Ik nooit van mn leven............Een verboden actie doen om iemand tevreden te stellen...... 

Of zoals mijn moeder zegt: Je moet z autorijden dat je ook de fouten van een ander kunt opvangen.

******
Go with the flow they say so......Dat zal ik doen in zoverrre dat het niet tegen mijn geloof ingaat, behalve bij een noodgeval.

En aub kom niet met zaken van uitredeneren etc. Ik speel g1 wedstrijdje, alles is bij mij bekend.

Eerst Allah swt en ( door ) Zijn Profeet asws. Dan de rest.

Mvg

----------


## adib

Hm, misschien had ik andersom moeten beginnen bij het andere einde van het probleem.
Jij stelt dat de mens er is om de Islam te volgen en dat ik de Schepper op de tweede plaats stel en de mensheid op de eerste. Ik kan begrijpen dat je mij zo ziet, maar voor mij ligt dat anders.
In mijn ogen (inderdaad!) is de Islam een geschenk van Allah aan de mensheid. De mens is er dus net voor de Islam, maar andersom. Waarmee ik trouwens niet wil zeggen dat we er alles maar mee mogen doen, maar het accentverschil zal duidelijk zijn.
In mijn ogen (inderdaad!) is het ook niet denkbaar dat de Schepper zich op welke wijze ook opwerpt als een stoorzender in de communicatie met mijn medemens. Dat is niet alleen in strijd met Allahs goedheid en rechtvaardigheid, het is ook in strijd met het gezond verstand. Allah is geen intrigant.
Stel je voor dat ik in een situatie terecht kom waarin ik twee keuzen kan maken, de n is in de Islam niet toegestaan, de ander wel. De verboden keuze kan mijn medemens niet schaden, maar de toegestane keuze kan dat wl. Nu beschouw ik het als de eerste plicht van de moslim om niemand kwaad te doen. Dus trek ik de conclusie dat ik de regels van de Islam in dit geval niet goed begrepen heb. Mijn perceptie van de situatie moet dus onjuist zijn. Dat is niet hetzelfde als de Islam opzij zetten, of de Schepper op de tweede plaats.

Over verantwoordelijkheid en uitredeneren: dat was beslist geen beschuldiging. Het ging er mij om te benadrukken dat jj degene bent die te allen tijde bepaalt wat er in de bronnen staat. *Dat doen de bronnen niet zelf!*
Je citeert namelijk steeds allerlei bronnen en lijkt te verwachten dat ik dan meteen overtuigd zou moeten zijn en je lijkt oprecht verbaasd wanneer dat niet blijkt te werken. Dat komt omdat ik de bronnen heel anders lees dan jij en er een totaal andere interpretatiemethode op na hou.
Wat ik dus over jou zeg, geldt in precies even grote mate voor mijzelf en trouwens ook voor iedereen: niemand kan zich aan de vloek onttrekken om zlf te moeten bepalen wat de bronnen zeggen en welke bronnen relevant zijn in een bepaalde kwestie.
Piepklein voorbeeldje: jij stapt in n zinnetje over de betekenis van het woordje en heen, terwijl je daar met een paar arabisten waarschijnlijk avondenlang felle discussies over zou kunnen houden zonder het ooit met elkaar eens te worden. Het is allemaal niet zo simpel als je denkt

Adib

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door adib_ 
> *Hm, misschien had ik andersom moeten beginnen bij het andere einde van het probleem.
> Jij stelt dat de mens er is om de Islam te volgen en dat ik de Schepper op de tweede plaats stel en de mensheid op de eerste. 
> 
> *****
> Nee, in sommige gevallen.......Ik ken je verder niet, zoals ik al zei mbt alcohol drinken en de handdruk.
> 
> Ik kan begrijpen dat je mij zo ziet, maar voor mij ligt dat anders.
> In mijn ogen (inderdaad!) is de Islam een geschenk van Allah aan de mensheid. De mens is er dus net voor de Islam, maar andersom. Waarmee ik trouwens niet wil zeggen dat we er alles maar mee mogen doen, maar het accentverschil zal duidelijk zijn.
> ...


*****
Dat is zo. Daarom houd ik me aan de authentieke bronnen en hun uitleg door metgezellen en geleerden. 

Salam

----------


## adib

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_
> *Is gedeeltelijk zo, sorry voor de miscommunicatie.*


Die miscommunicatie is jouw schuld niet hoor! Waar gepraat wordt vallen nu eenmaal spaanders.




> _Geplaatst door Adib_
> *niemand kan zich aan de vloek onttrekken om zlf te moeten bepalen wat de bronnen zeggen en welke bronnen relevant zijn in een bepaalde kwestie.*





> _Commentaar van Ridouan:_
> *Is niet zo. We hebben de Koran en diens uitleg. En de hadieth en diens uitleg. Dat zijn DE relevante bronnen voor moslims. Aangezien er een profeet asws is gekomen om ons de islam uit te leggen, moeten we die uitleg volgen....En diens voorbeeld.....Verschillen ontstaan door meerdere bewijzen of onbekendheid met bewijzen.....*


We hebben de H. Quran, maar die moet je uitleggen. En dan hebben we wel ahadieth, maar ook die behoeven uitleg. En we hebben ook uitleg van de sunna, maar ook die moet je op zijn beurt uitleggen. En wanneer is wt precies een voorbeeld? Ook daar heb je uitleg bij nodig.
Die vloek waar ik het over heb komt er eigenlijk op neer dat lezen hetzelfde is als uitleggen. Als je niet uitlegt, kun je niet lezen. Het is de lezer die betekenis geeft aan de tekst en aan voorbeeldige daden. En een lezer die denkt dat hij kan lezen zonder uit te leggen, heeft zijn methode van uitleg eenvoudig niet in de gaten.




> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_
> *Maar als de Profeet asws duidelijk het geven van de hand aan de vrouw verbied. Dan spreekt de bron voor zichzelf...Daarbij gaf de Profeet asws geen hand aan vrouwen in het algemeen.*


En hij (vzmh) waarschijnlijk niet alleen!
Op het Arabisch schiereiland in de zevende eeuw was de omgang tussen mannen en vrouwen geregeld door en voorzien van allerlei dos, donts, taboes en vooral ideen en voorstellingen die bij ons niet meer op zouden komen. Als een man en een vrouw bijvoorbeeld door omstandigheden toevallig met zn tween ergens alleen terecht kwamen was dat voor de mensen om hen heen automatisch een goede reden om aan te nemen dat ze het dan ook wel meteen gedaan zouden hebben.
Wij weten uit ervaring dat dat volslagen waanzin is, we zouden het een vooroordeel noemen of overdreven. Maar voor de zevende eeuwse Arabier was een dergelijke voorstelling van zaken volstrekt normaal en vanzelfsprekend. En in sommige Arabische landen wordt er nog steeds zo over gedacht.
Iedere moslim kent het verhaal over Aisha die na een sanitaire stop per ongeluk werd achtergelaten terwijl de karavaan doortrok en hoe het feit dat ze door een toevallig ook achtergebleven man werd thuisgebracht, meteen een schandaal veroorzaakte. Aisha kon bij haar man smeken en pleiten en praten als Brugman, maar het vooroordeel waarop dat schandaal gebaseerd was, was z vanzelfsprekend dat Allah zelf eraan te pas moest komen om de profeet (vzmh) ervan af te helpen.
In een cultuur waarin een dergelijke afwijkende omgang tussen mannen en vrouwen z vanzelf sprak en z vastgebakken zat in de geest van mensen, moet een vrouw een hand geven zo ongeveer een halve (zo niet een hele) aanranding hebben betekend. Logisch dat het met die woorden verboden werd!
Maar daarmee betekent het gebod Gij zult sommige vrouwen niet de hand schudden niet veel meer dan Gij zult u aan de geldende fatsoensnormen houden. Wat er stt is dus iets anders dan wat het betkent.

Adib

----------

